# Seguimento - Setembro de 2007



## Minho (1 Set 2007 às 00:28)

_Agosto fora, mais uma hora_ 


Sigo com 22,7ºC. Está uma noite digna do mês de Julho


----------



## Brigantia (1 Set 2007 às 00:37)

Boas, por aqui as noites têm andado frescas...neste momento registo 14,1ºC.  O Verão no Nordeste Transmontano termina, segundo os mais antigos, com a Senhora da Serra, ou seja, na próxima semana xau Verão...!!


----------



## Kraliv (1 Set 2007 às 14:41)

Boas,



Temperatura mínima de 20,8ºC 


Registo às 14.00h aqui pela _Porta da Ravessa_:

Temp.*** 32,6ºC
Humid. 35%
Pressão 1017 hPa
Vento 3,6km/h NNW



*** 33,7ºC às 13.15h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2007 às 16:57)

Boa tarde, aqui na Ilha de São Miguel, o setembro começou cinzento e com sol também á mistura, mas sem chuva. A minima ficou-se pelos 18,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (1 Set 2007 às 17:10)

Boa tarde!!!!!!!!

Em Gaia, os termometros registaram 18,6ºC durante a noite, e de tarde chegou mesmo aos 33ºC


----------



## Gerofil (1 Set 2007 às 18:34)

Estremoz (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 32,9 ºC (15h29); Temperatura actual - 31,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

Imagens de hoje:

*Aveiro (09h00)*





*Alentejo Central (16h45)*


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Set 2007 às 19:51)

Boas,por aqui,Setembro começou com céu pouco nublado e a 1ª noite tropical e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 25.6ºC


----------



## Costa (1 Set 2007 às 21:30)

Fotos tiradas por mim hoje no Porto com céu limpo...





...indo pouco a pouco surgindo algumas nuvens...









...chegando mesmo a peridos de céu bastante nublado


----------



## HotSpot (2 Set 2007 às 08:27)

*Mínimas 01/SET (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 17,2
Moita 17,3
Alhos-Vedros 18,9
Moscavide 19,4
Montijo 20,4
Almada 20,7
Queluz 20,9
Oeiras 21,6
Portela Sacavem 21,9
LX-Gago 22,4
LX-Geofisico 22,9

Amadora N/D

*Máximas 01/SET (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros 31,4
Moscavide 31,1
Moita 30,3
Montijo 29,2
LX-Geofisico 29,1 
LX-Gago 28,9
Sintra/Granja 28,8
Portela Sacavem 28,6
Queluz 28,0
Oeiras 27,9
Almada 27,8

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (2 Set 2007 às 08:32)

*Mínimas 02/SET (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 14,6
Moscavide 18,3
Montijo 18,4
Moita 18,8
Queluz 18,9
Oeiras 19,3
Alhos-Vedros 19,4
Almada 20,1
LX-Geofisico 20,2
Portela Sacavem 20,8
LX-Gago 21,6

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2007 às 10:54)

Céu com algumas nuvens altas e 21,3ºC.

Mínima 11,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Set 2007 às 10:58)

Olá e bom dia a todos !
Espera-se um dia quente.
Os extremos de ontem foram de *19,4 ºC */ *31,1 ºC*.
Quanto ao dia de hoje, a temperatura mínima foi de *18,3 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Set 2007 às 15:21)

Boa tarde. Por aqui dia agradavel com céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e algumas abertas.

Os valores de ontem foram os seguintes:

Tmin- 18ºC Tmax 27,6ºC


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2007 às 19:19)

Belas fotos Costa, ainda bem que o tempo esteve bastante bom!

Por cá ontem o mês começou com temperaturas normais, com mínima de 12,2ºC e máxima de 24,9ºC. Hoje aqueceu um pouco e o céu está com bastantes nuvens altas, a máxima em minha casa foi de 26,6ºC e a mínima de 13,8ºC.

Neste momento 24,6ºC, 27% hr e 1014 hPa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2007 às 20:30)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.6ºC
Temperatura actual; 24.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 21:12)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,8 ºC (07h12); Temperatura máxima - 33,6 ºC (14h53); Temperatura actual - 27,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*DANIEL_VILÃO*: Porque afirmas que "Estremoz: *14,8 ºC* (Destoa imenso com as regiões circundantes, dá que desconfiar)" ?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (2 Set 2007 às 22:59)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui os valores foram os seguintes:

Tmin - 19,7ºC Tmax - 24,3ºC 


Dia de céu muito nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos em algumas zonas da ilha. Aqui em Santa Cruz caíram apenas alguns pingos passageiros


----------



## Fil (2 Set 2007 às 23:24)

Esta noite parece que vai ser quentinha por aqui, apesar do IM prever 11ºC de mínima. A esta hora a temperatura ainda vai em 20,0ºC, e o ritmo de descida é de apenas -0,3ºC/hr.

Em boa parte do interior centro e sul poderão registar-se mínimas tropicais, como por exmeplo na cidade mais alta de Portugal, a Guarda.



Gerofil disse:


> *DANIEL_VILÃO*: Porque afirmas que "Estremoz: *14,8 ºC* (Destoa imenso com as regiões circundantes, dá que desconfiar)" ?



Eu também reparei que Estremoz regista temperaturas estranhamente muito mais baixas que Elvas, mas isso pode-se dever á própia localização da estação.


----------



## ACalado (3 Set 2007 às 00:26)

boas noites por aqui vou com 23.3ºc e já ando com saudades do tempo frio e instável  mas parece que ainda ai vem um calorzinho pelo menos ate a segunda semana de setembro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2007 às 10:17)

Gerofil disse:


> ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 20,8 ºC (07h12); Temperatura máxima - 33,6 ºC (14h53); Temperatura actual - 27,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.
> 
> *DANIEL_VILÃO*: Porque afirmas que "Estremoz: *14,8 ºC* (Destoa imenso com as regiões circundantes, dá que desconfiar)" ?



Olá a todos !
Primeiro que tudo, desconfio um pouco das mínimas dessa estação porque acho que são muito divergentes das registadas nas regiões circundantes e, segundo porque confio nos teus registos de Estremoz.
A partir dos teus dados, podem ver-se algumas diferenças algo significativas em termos de registos de temperatura relativos à EMA de Estremoz, nomeadamente no que toca às temperaturas mínimas.
De qualquer forma, essa EMA até nem é a que mais me parece falhar nos registo das mínimas. 
Que o diga as estações de Alcobaça, Figueira da Foz e Almada, que são as que me parecem ser mais flagrantes e absurdas.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2007 às 10:29)

Máximas 02/SET (Lisboa):

Alhos-Vedros 33,2
LX-Gago 32,7
Moita 32,7
Oeiras 32,2
Portela Sacavem 31,8
Montijo 31,6
LX-Geofisico 31,5
Almada 31,4
Queluz 28,9
Sintra/Granja 27,0

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Mínimas 03/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 16,2
Queluz 16,5
Moita 17,7
Montijo 17,8
Oeiras 18,4
Portela Sacavem 18,6
Alhos-Vedros 18,8
Almada 19,0
LX-Geofisico 19,1
LX-Gago 20,0

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Rog (3 Set 2007 às 10:32)

boas, por aqui 20,2ºC
66% de H e 1019hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Set 2007 às 11:20)

DIa de céu muito nublado, e já caíram alguns pingos de água aqui na Ribeira Chã.

Na minha estação registei os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 18,6ºC 

ÁS 8h20 quando saí de casa estavam 18,6ºC e 70% de humidade


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2007 às 11:31)

Bem, acho que é melhor o meio termo, isto porque a minha estação é amadora e porque também está localizada a cerca de 5 metros acima do solo. Quanto aos valores da estação do IM, acho que apresenta as temperaturas mínimas relativamente baixas (sobretudo nos dias mais frios) porque talvez esteja demasiado abrigada; também nos dias demasiado quentes apresenta valores máximos superiores à da minha estação.
Conclusão: eu penso que, pelo facto da estação do IM estar mais perto do solo, apresenta sempre maiores valores de amplitude térmica; mas isso não implica erros de dados, pelo que terá sempre de se utilizar o meio termo na interpretação dos dados.
O exemplo de hoje é bastante claro: às 7h00 estavam 15,7 ºC na estação meteorológica do IM, enquanto que a minha estação marcou uma mínima de 20,9 ºC às 6h27 (daí eu sempre referir que os dados que forneço são da minha estação e não da estação do IM). 
Penso que este facto ocorre igualmente em outros sítios do país; daí a necessidade de ponderar sempre a leitura de dados.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos !
> Primeiro que tudo, desconfio um pouco das mínimas dessa estação porque acho que são muito divergentes das registadas nas regiões circundantes e, segundo porque confio nos teus registos de Estremoz.
> A partir dos teus dados, podem ver-se algumas diferenças algo significativas em termos de registos de temperatura relativos à EMA de Estremoz, nomeadamente no que toca às temperaturas mínimas.
> De qualquer forma, essa EMA até nem é a que mais me parece falhar nos registo das mínimas.
> Que o diga as estações de Alcobaça, Figueira da Foz e Almada, que são as que me parecem ser mais flagrantes e absurdas.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2007 às 19:46)

Máximas 03/SET (Lisboa):

Moscavide 33,7
Alhos-Vedros 32,3
LX-Gago 31,9
Moita 31,7
Portela Sacavem 31,2
Montijo 30,6
Oeiras 30,3
LX-Geofisico 29,1
Almada 28,9
Queluz 28,9
Sintra/Granja 27,0

Amadora N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Set 2007 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, céu com algumas nuvens durante todo o dia e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Set 2007 às 20:40)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o dia foi quente, tendo-se registado uma temperatura máxima de *33,7 ºC*.
Saí de casa por volta as 15:30h, com *33,0 ºC* em Moscavide. 
Junto às estações de serviço de Alcochete, reparei que estavam *25,5 ºC*.
Cerca de meia-hora depois, já em Setúbal, o carro marcava *26,0 ºC*.
Estava uma brisa fresca e agradável naquela cidade.

Neste momento está uma noite agradável, com *24,1 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Set 2007 às 21:15)

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu muito nublado com chuva na vila da Lagoa. É de referir que na Ribeira Chã a 12 km da Lagoa, esteve bom tempo com céu com boas abertas e sem chuva. 

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin- 18,6ºC  Tmax- 24,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2007 às 22:24)

Boa noite, malta!!!!!!

Por Gaia, teve um dia quente, a maxima foi de 29,3ºC, e a noite desceu ate aos 15,1C;
Temp actual: 22,8ºC
Vento: 0Km/h
Humidade: 69%
Pressao atm: 1015hPa


----------



## Rog (3 Set 2007 às 22:47)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira ceu pouco nublado com 17,5ºC e 79% de H
1018hpa


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2007 às 22:53)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura máxima - 33,9 ºC (16h42); Temperatura actual - 25,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.


----------



## Minho (3 Set 2007 às 23:11)

*Braga*

A uma décima fiquei de uma noite tropical com 19,9ºC....

Sigo neste momento com 25,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2007 às 00:52)

Minho disse:


> *Braga*
> 
> A uma décima fiquei de uma noite tropical com 19,9ºC....
> 
> Sigo neste momento com 25,2ºC



Estive a verificar esses valores nas EMA e RUEMA de Braga, durante o dia de ontem. 
Ainda assim, o I.M. previa mínimas de *13 ºC*... 

Noite agradável, mas só na varanda ! 
Registam-se *21,9 ºC* neste momento, com céu limpo e vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2007 às 02:31)

*21,3 ºC* por aqui com céu limpo. 
Noite muito agradável.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 11:09)

Bom dia, malta!!!!!

Por Gaia tivemos uma noite tropical, a temperatura ficou-se pelos 20,1ºC.....
Temp actual: 27,2ºC
Humidade: 32%
Vento: 23km/h
Pressao atm: 1016hPa

Abraços!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2007 às 11:25)

Mínimas 04/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 16,4
Montijo 16,8
Moita 17,8
LX-Geofisico 18,2
Portela Sacavem 18,2
Alhos-Vedros 18,4
Almada 18,7
Queluz 18,7
LX-Gago 19,0
Oeiras 19,1

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Rog (4 Set 2007 às 12:59)

Boas, por aqui céu pouco nublado, 22,9ºC e 67% de H.
1018hpa


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 13:44)

boa tarde, pessoal!!!!

Em Gaia, estao neste momento 31,1ºC e penso que ainda vai subir mais um bocado.... La fora nao se pode estar pois o vento e quente e esta abafado

Abraços


----------



## CMPunk (4 Set 2007 às 14:25)

Boas!!

Auqui por *Faro* está Céu Limpo, estão 27º o vento sopra de Es-Sudeste a 11km/h.

Setembro Quente!!


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 15:08)

boas, pessoal!!!!!

Em Gaia, ja tao 32,2ºC mas nao deve parar por aqui (subir mais um pouco)....


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 16:37)

boas, malta!!!!
 A temperatura mais alta registada hoje, em Gaia,  foi de 32,8ºC

Abraços!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 18:28)

ESTREMOZ: temperatura máxima - 33,4 ºC (16h44).

Durante a tarde, e tal como aconteceu ontem, entre as 15h30 e as 17h30 ocorreu um aumento consideravel de nebulosidade que agora começa a dissipar-se a pouco e pouco.


----------



## Dan (4 Set 2007 às 18:31)

Céu limpo e 25,7ºC.

Extremos do dia: 12,2ºC / 26,2ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 18:35)

Ola, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, ceu limpo e 33ºC!!!

Extremos do dia: 20,1ºC/33ºC

Abraços!!!!


----------



## HotSpot (4 Set 2007 às 19:29)

Máximas 04/SET (Lisboa):

Moita 32,0
Alhos-Vedros 30,8
LX-Gago 30,0
Sintra/Granja 30,0
Montijo 29,6
Portela Sacavem 29,6
LX-Geofisico 28,1
Queluz 27,6
Almada 27,1
Oeiras 25,3

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2007 às 19:42)

Boas. Por aqui tive hoje mínima de 11,9ºC e máxima de 24,4ºC. Houve vento fraco com direcção sempre de este durante o dia todo. Agora estou com 22,9ºC, 29% e 1019 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 19:50)

por Gaia estao 32ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2007 às 19:53)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.3ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.3ºC


----------



## Fil (4 Set 2007 às 20:36)

E o IM meteu o país inteiro em alerta amarelo devido ao calor, excepto os distrito de Faro e Bragança hehe 

21,5ºC agora.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Set 2007 às 21:35)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje o dia por aqui foi de céu muito nublado com algumas boas abertas durante a tarde.
Hoje na minha estação registei os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 19ºc  Tmax - 24,6º 
Hmin - 62%  Hmax - 80%


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Set 2007 às 22:24)

Olá, meus amigos...
Hoje fui _torrar_ a _Leiria_. 
Cheguei lá às 9:45h com *24,5 ºC* (a marcar no carro) e chegou a marcar *39,0 ºC* (no carro também) por volta das 14h, o que se confirmou pelos registos da RUEMA de Leiria.
Perto de_ Amor _, do aeródromo e de Coucinheira, numa zona de pinhal, o carro chegou a marcar *40,0 ºC* por uns instantes.
Sem dúvida, muito calor. 
Foi uma surpresa para mim encontrar tais temperaturas.


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 22:43)

Boas!!!!

Por acaso, ja reparam no REUMA do Porto (Bonfim); chegou aos 40ºC

Neste momento, Gaia com 24ºC

Abraços!!!!


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2007 às 22:49)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Boas!!!!
> 
> Por acaso, ja reparam no REUMA do Porto (Bonfim); chegou aos 40ºC



Nitidamente um erro de leitura na estação...

A máxima em Braga foi de 32ºC e a mínima 19,8ºC

Neste momento ainda sigo com 26,9...


----------



## João Soares (4 Set 2007 às 22:52)

Um erro!!!!???? Nao acredito em Massarelos registaram-se 37,5ºC..... Logo se for um erro e por um grauzitos......


----------



## Minho (4 Set 2007 às 23:34)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Um erro!!!!???? Nao acredito em Massarelos registaram-se 37,5ºC..... Logo se for um erro e por um grauzitos......



Das estações com synop a máxima registada em Pedras Rubras foi de 32,7ºC e no país 36,6ºC em Monte Real por isso acho estranhissimo 40ºC no Porto...


----------



## Costa (4 Set 2007 às 23:54)

Minho disse:


> Das estações com synop a máxima registada em Pedras Rubras foi de 32,7ºC e no país 36,6ºC em Monte Real por isso acho estranhissimo 40ºC no Porto...



Se acompanhares todos os dias as RUEMAs da cidade do Porto como eu não estranhavas esses valores, pois as temperaturas são sempre superiores à prevista para a cidade.

E caso não saibas Pedras Rubras não tem nada haver como o centro do Porto.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Set 2007 às 23:59)

Algumas temperaturas às 16h00
* * *
Leiria – 37,3 ºC
Figueira da Foz (Vila Verde) – 36,0 ºC
Avis (Benavila) – 35,8 ºC
Tomar (Valdonas) – 35,6 ºC
Anadia – 35,4 ºC
Alvega – 35,4 ºC
Lousã (Aeródromo) – 34,8 ºC
Amareleja – 34,7 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 34,5 ºC

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia



Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, meus amigos...
> Hoje fui _torrar_ a _Leiria_.
> Cheguei lá às 9:45h com *24,5 ºC* (a marcar no carro) e chegou a marcar *39,0 ºC* (no carro também) por volta das 14h, o que se confirmou pelos registos da RUEMA de Leiria.
> Perto de_ Amor _, do aeródromo e de Coucinheira, numa zona de pinhal, o carro chegou a marcar *40,0 ºC* por uns instantes.
> ...


----------



## Minho (5 Set 2007 às 00:10)

Costa disse:


> Se acompanhares todos os dias as RUEMAs da cidade do Porto como eu não estranhavas esses valores, pois as temperaturas são sempre superiores à prevista para a cidade.
> 
> E caso não saibas Pedras Rubras não tem nada haver como o centro do Porto.



Calma! 
Sei perfeitamente que Pedras Rubras não é o centro do Porto, mas o centro do Porto ter tido temperaturas superiores a todo o Centro e Alentejo dá que pensar não? Inclusivamente uma temperatura superior à de Braga algo que nunca vi com esta situação sinóptica...  Basta olhar para as temperaturas que o Gerofil colocou onde não consta uma única cidade do norte.

Só estou a alertar para não se fiarem nos valores que as REUMAS estas estações nem entram nos cálculos dos resumos mensais do IM...


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2007 às 00:24)

mas as fontes do instituto de meteorologia nao tem mais estaçoes a nao ser as de pedras rubras, e pedras rubras e um local do porto fresco, pois dentro da cidade as temperaturas sao muito mais elevadas do que em pedras rubras....
e o gerofil nao foi ver aos graficos do REUMA mas sim ao mapa que aparece quendo queres ver as temperaturas

Temp actual: 26,1ºC


----------



## rozzo (5 Set 2007 às 00:50)

tamos a baralhar coisas.. mas ok..
nao acho comparaveis umas estaçoes com outras
acredito no valor dos 40º naquela estaçao. mas certamente nao esta nas condiçoes padrao das estaçoes da rede nacional. provavelmente num sitio que aquece mt, pelo solo ou materia que esta a volta, etc etc.. é 1 estaçao urbana. acredito no valor, mas nao é 1 valor comparavel aos outros.. vale o que vale para o sitio que é. como os valores das REUMAS de lx, a da baixa tb tem sempre valores altissimos..
portanto acho que nao vale a pena a discussao. pq a meu ver, NAO SAO COMPARAVEIS o tipo de estaçoes.. se houvesse uma estaçao com caracteristicas dessas numa das cidades mais quentes, daria concerteza valores bem acima de 40º


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 01:17)

Ora aí está dada a explicação.  Concordo plenamente com o *rozzo*. 

Ah, no Porto (Pedras Rubras) estavam 30,5 ºC às 16h00 (salvo erro).



rozzo disse:


> tamos a baralhar coisas.. mas ok..
> nao acho comparaveis umas estaçoes com outras
> acredito no valor dos 40º naquela estaçao. mas certamente nao esta nas condiçoes padrao das estaçoes da rede nacional. provavelmente num sitio que aquece mt, pelo solo ou materia que esta a volta, etc etc.. é 1 estaçao urbana. acredito no valor, mas nao é 1 valor comparavel aos outros.. vale o que vale para o sitio que é. como os valores das REUMAS de lx, a da baixa tb tem sempre valores altissimos..
> portanto acho que nao vale a pena a discussao. pq a meu ver, NAO SAO COMPARAVEIS o tipo de estaçoes.. se houvesse uma estaçao com caracteristicas dessas numa das cidades mais quentes, daria concerteza valores bem acima de 40º


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2007 às 10:08)

Ola, malta!!!!

Ja chega de discussao ja percebi..... obrigada
as temperaturas rondaram os 26ºC ate as 3h, despois desceu ate aos 20,8ºC , já e a segunda noite tropical consecutiva.... agora tou nos 22ºC

Abraços!!!!!!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2007 às 10:33)

Boa dia pessoal! Aqui por São Miguel nada de calor em comparação com o que se passa no continente. Aqui no concelho da Lagoa o dia amanheceu com céu pouco nublado.

Registei uma minima na minha estação de 15,4ºC a mais baixa dos ultimos meses.

Ás 8h30 da manhã, mantinham-se os 15,4ºC  e a humidade estava nos 75%


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2007 às 10:43)

Mínimas 05/SET (Lisboa):

Montijo 16,2
Queluz 16,3
Moita 16,5
Oeiras 16,6
Alhos-Vedros 17,2
Almada 17,3
Sintra/Granja 17,4
LX-Geofisico 18,9
Portela Sacavem 18,9
LX-Gago 19,4

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2007 às 10:47)

Boas,

As estações REUMA do INM valem o que valem. Não acredito nos valores de nenhuma delas.

Tanto em LX como no Porto conseguem temperaturas absurdas devido a factores que já foram aqui enumerados. As SYNOPS oficiais de Portugal são as seguintes e só estas teem valores reais. Até as diversas estações amadoras conseguem valores muito reais e comparaveis a estas.

As máximas de ontem:

1  Monte Real (Portugal) 36.6 °C  
2  Evora / C. Coord (Portugal) 35.1 °C  
3  Portalegre (Portugal) 35.1 °C  
4  Coimbra / Cernache (Portugal) 34.4 °C  
5  Beja (Portugal) 34.1 °C  
6  Castelo Branco (Portugal) 33.8 °C  
7  Beja / B. Aerea (Portugal) 33.4 °C  
8  Porto / Pedras Rubras (Portugal) 32.7 °C  
9  Viana Do Castelo-Chafe (Portugal) 32.4 °C  
10  Lisboa / Gago Coutinho (Portugal) 30.0 °C  
11  Sintra / Granja (Portugal) 30.0 °C  
12  Montijo (Portugal) 29.6 °C  
13  Ovar / Maceda (Portugal) 29.6 °C  
14  Vila Real (Portugal) 28.9 °C  
15  Viseu (Portugal) 28.6 °C  
16  Lisboa / Geof (Portugal) 28.1 °C  
17  Faro / Aeroporto (Portugal) 27.0 °C  
18  Braganca (Portugal) 25.9 °C  
19  Funchal (Portugal) 25.2 °C  
20  Sagres (Portugal) 25.1 °C  
21  Flores Acores (Portugal) 25.0 °C  
22  Horta / Castelo Branco Acores (Portugal) 25.0 °C  
23  Lajes Acores (Portugal) 24.8 °C  
24  Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 24.7 °C  
25  Horta Acores (Portugal) 24.6 °C  
26  Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 24.6 °C  
27  Porto Santo (Portugal) 24.2 °C  
28  Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 24.2 °C  
29  Penhas Douradas (Portugal) 24.1 °C  
30  Sines / Montes Chaos (Portugal) 23.5 °C  
31  Funchal / S. Catarina (Portugal) 23.2 °C  
32  Cabo Carvoeiro (Portugal) 21.0 °C


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2007 às 10:59)

HotSpot disse:


> Boas,
> 
> As estações REUMA do INM valem o que valem. Não acredito nos valores de nenhuma delas.
> 
> ...



É de referir que ontem eu na minha estação registei um valor de temperatura máxima igual ao que foi registado em Ponta Delgada / Nordela Açores. Ou seja de 24,6ºC. É a primeira vez que registo isto, desde que comprei a minha estação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2007 às 12:06)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 25.2ºC e céu pouco nublado e vento de leste moderado.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 13:08)

ESTREMOZ: Vento moderado com rajadas mais fortes de leste desde as 02h00; Temperatura actual de 32,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica de 1011 hPa com alguma nebulosidade.


----------



## Dan (5 Set 2007 às 13:58)

Céu limpo e 24,1ºC.

Mínima de 10,4ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2007 às 16:56)

Por aqui mantem-se o céu de um modo geral pouco nublado, pelo menos na freguesia da Ribeira Chã, assim como pelo resto do concelho da Lagoa, a unica excepção são as zonas montanhosas do concelho.

Actualmente nao sei quais sao os valores da temperatura, pois nao me encontro em casa


----------



## Kraliv (5 Set 2007 às 17:07)

Boa tarde pessoal 


Mínima de 23,5ºC esta madrugada aqui pela _Porta da Ravessa_


Neste momento:

Céu limpo, 36,6ºC; 27%; 1012hPa e vento 12,2km/h NNE


----------



## Portin (5 Set 2007 às 17:49)

Leiria estava, às 16h, com 40,5ºC. Máxima do mês até ao momento?





Fonte: IM


----------



## Zoelae (5 Set 2007 às 19:38)

Que é k se passa no Nordeste este ano, k a Tº teima em não subir. E essas noites tão frias, ainda hj registei mínima de 10,3ºC.



Nesses lameiros húmidos, em vales encaixados nos planaltos, as mínimas devem rondar os 4-6ºC, ou menos. Nestes locais devem ser mesmo muito raras as noites tropicais.


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2007 às 19:43)

Essa zona no oeste tem registado as temperaturas mais altas do país nos últimos dias. Engraçado que o IM previu para hoje máxima de 34ºC em Leiria. A propósito da estação de Leiria, vejam esta notícia de janeiro de 2005 acerca da dita estação (mas nesse caso, sobre as temperaturas muito baixas registadas).

Sobre o tempo por aqui, céu completamente limpo e temperatura de 23,8ºC neste momento, com humidade de 18% e ponto de orvalho de apenas -2,0ºC (chegou a -2,6ºC). Como tem acontecido nos últimos dias, o vento tem sido constante de leste, que embora traga ar muito seco, não faz subir demasiado as temperaturas nesta zona. A máxima hoje foi de 25,3ºC e a mínima de 10,5ºC.



Zoelae disse:


> Que é k se passa no Nordeste este ano, k a Tº teima em não subir. E essas noites tão frias, ainda hj registei mínima de 10,3ºC



Naquela zona baixa ao pé do hotel S. Lázaro, registei ás 5:50 apenas 7,5ºC com o carro.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 19:47)

Estremoz: Temperatura máxima de 34,6 ºC às 16h19. Agora estamos com 31,5 ºC, com céu limpo e vento fraco; Pressão atmosférica em quebra - 1009 hPa.


----------



## Portin (5 Set 2007 às 20:20)

Fil disse:


> Essa zona no oeste tem registado as temperaturas mais altas do país nos últimos dias. Engraçado que o IM previu para hoje máxima de 34ºC em Leiria. A propósito da estação de Leiria, vejam esta notícia de janeiro de 2005 acerca da dita estação (mas nesse caso, sobre as temperaturas muito baixas registadas).



Nessa notícia:



> Com vista à observação da temperatura e da humidade do ar em local mais representativo da cidade, o IM está a preparar a instalação, a curto prazo, de uma outra estação meteorológica automática na zona urbana de Leiria, em local ainda a seleccionar.



Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas sabem se esta _instalação, a curto prazo, de uma outra estação_ chegou a ser feita?


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Set 2007 às 20:23)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 28.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 25.7ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2007 às 21:02)

Boa noite a todos. Aqui pela ilha de São Miguel, neste momento céu nublado com algumas abertas e um por do sol magnifico aqui na Lagoa.

Estou agora 22,8ºC e 62% de humidade

Os valores que registei hoje foram os seguintes:
Tmin - 15,4ºC (Uma descida em relação a ontem de cerca de 4ºC)
Tmax - 25,7ºC (Uma ligeira subida de cerca de 1ºC)


----------



## Fil (5 Set 2007 às 21:58)

Portin disse:


> Nessa notícia:
> 
> 
> 
> Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas sabem se esta _instalação, a curto prazo, de uma outra estação_ chegou a ser feita?



Também gostava de saber, mas não faço ideia... 

A temperatura desce rápido por aqui, a um ritmo de -2,8ºC/hr. Neste momento 19,3ºC e ponto de orvalho de -2,9ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Set 2007 às 21:58)

Máximas 05/SET (Lisboa):

Portela Sacavem 34,3
LX-Gago 34,1
Moita 34,1
Alhos-Vedros 33,4
Sintra/Granja 33,2
Montijo 32,8
LX-Geofisico 32,0
Oeiras 31,5
Queluz 31,4
Almada 31,0

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2007 às 22:43)

Boas, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma maxima de 32,4ºC e uma minima de 20,8ºC...... neste momento vou com 23ºC.....


----------



## Minho (5 Set 2007 às 22:47)

Registei a segunda noite tropical do ano com 20,6ºC

Sigo neste momento com 25,7ºC


----------



## Rog (6 Set 2007 às 01:19)

Boas, por aqui 16,7ºC 
85% de H e 1014hpa
ceu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2007 às 01:28)

Estremoz está agora com 26,7 ºC (muito, muito calor !!!).


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2007 às 09:03)

Bom dia, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, a temperatura minima foi de 22,6ºC..... e neste momento 24ºC....
Com esta noite ja e a terceira noite tropical


----------



## HotSpot (6 Set 2007 às 09:45)

Mínimas 06/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 17,8
Portela Sacavem 19,5
Montijo 20,0
Alhos-Vedros 20,1
Moita 20,3
Queluz 20,4
LX-Gago 20,5
Almada 20,6
Oeiras 20,7
LX-Geofisico 20,9

Amadora N/D
Moscavide N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Daniel_Vilao * Páginas Pessoais

Muitas tropicais, quase todas no limite. Excepção a duas estações que podiam ser a 20,2 e a 20,8 para fazer uma "escada" perfeita dos 20


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Set 2007 às 11:30)

Bom dia! Por cá manhã de céu muito nublado com ligeiras abertas e queda de aguaceiros fracos em especial até ao momento apenas na Vila da Lagoa e alguns pingos sem significado em Ponta Delgada. 

Registei uma minima de 17,8ºC

Ás 8h30 de cá estavam 18,9ºC e 72% de humidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2007 às 12:34)

Por aqui, céu nublado e 26ºC com vento de leste forte e ondulação de 2m a 2,5 m de sueste e àgua do mar a 24ºC, agora tão quentinha e bandeira vermelha na praia


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Set 2007 às 19:43)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 21.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 25.7ºC


----------



## Fil (6 Set 2007 às 20:26)

Hoje fiquei espantado com a baixíssima humidade no dia de hoje, o vento de leste continua a fazer estragos. A humidade máxima foi de apenas 26% ás 00:00, e a humidade mínima foi de 14%. Devido à humidade baixa, o ponto de orvalho atingiu os -7,8 ás 6:17 

Em quanto á temperatura, a mínima foi de 14,3ºC e máxima de 27,8ºC. Agora estou com 25,0ºC, 17% e 1018 hPa com céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Set 2007 às 20:41)

Boa noite a todos. Por cá fim de dia com céu nublado com abertas. Durante a tarde não chuveu por aqui.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 17,8ºC  Tmax - 23,7ºC  Hmin - 60%  Hmax - 73%

Valor actual - 23ºC e 63% de humidade


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2007 às 21:41)

Dia interessante hoje no continente, em especial no sul. A juntar-se à neblina dos últimos dias tivemos a _Calima_, ou seja, o pó do Sahara.


----------



## Minho (6 Set 2007 às 21:48)

Olá pessoal!


Em Braga registei hoje a mínima mais alta do ano com 23,8ºC! Ainda bem que estamos em Setembro, com estas condições se fosse em Julho não teria registado "só" 32,8ºC de máxima


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2007 às 23:32)

Boa noite, malta!!!!!!

Com a noite que passou ja conto com a quarta noite tropical consecutiva, com a temperatura a rondar os 23,1ºC de minima por voltas da 7horas, durante a madrugada teve 27ºC....
De tarde, registei 31,4ºC na (minha casa) pois quando foi a camara de Gaia olhei para o termometro e tava 33ºC, e agora esta mais fresco e estao 21ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 00:26)

ESTREMOZ: Esta noite está a ser bem mais agradável, com uma nítida descida de temperatura relativamente à noite anterior. Agora temos 23,9 ºC, quando a máxima à tarde foi de 33,5 ºC (16h59).
A pressão atmosférica subiu para os 1014 hPa.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2007 às 00:33)

Hoje nao tenho uma noite tropical
Já tou com 19ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2007 às 05:29)

Bom dia a todos !!! Já está quase a começar o dia !!!
Neste momento, registam-se *19,5 ºC * com céu limpo e vento calmo.
O dia deverá ser quente...

(Peço desculpa pela ausência destes dias, mas o meu computador não tem andado muito bem).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Set 2007 às 10:34)

Bom dia a todos! Hoje aqui o dia amanheceu com céu Limpo, o que é bem raro. Pelo menos encontra-se assim aqui na zona da Lagoa. Registei uma minima de 18ºC. Ás 8h30 estavam 19ºC


----------



## HotSpot (7 Set 2007 às 10:36)

Máximas 06/SET (Lisboa):

Moita 33,4
Alhos-Vedros 32,9
Montijo 31,4
LX-Gago 30,9
LX-Geofisico 30,6
Portela Sacavem 30,4
Almada 30,2
Queluz 29,7
Sintra/Granja 29,6
Oeiras 29,0

Mínimas 07/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 16,8
Queluz 19,4
Montijo 19,6
Oeiras 20,3
LX-Geofisico 20,6
Moita 20,6
Alhos-Vedros 20,9
LX-Gago 21,1
Almada 21,2
Portela Sacavem 21,2

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais

Bem, vou de férias (festa da Moita). Se alguém quiser continuar a apresentar aqui as temperaturas força 

Entretanto a minha estação vai ficar offline daqui a uns dias, mas volto depois em força com a Davis.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2007 às 11:30)

Bom dia a todos!!!!!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma minima de 18,9ºC;
Neste momento ja vou com 28ºC, por este andar hoje vou chegar aos 34ºC


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2007 às 13:58)

boas, malta!!!!

Afinal, estava errado
por Gaia, volta do meio-dia estava 28ºC e a temperatura desceu para os 26ºC, e parece nao querer subir muito


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Set 2007 às 18:47)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado de manhã, diminuindo de nebulosidade durante a tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas;

Temperatura Máxima: 25.6ºC
Temperatura minima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2007 às 21:30)

Portugal Continental - Hoje o Sol já não foi para todos:

Imagem de Satélite às 12h21


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Set 2007 às 23:15)

Boa noite! Pensei que por aqui o calor ja se tinha ido embora, mas enganei-me. Hoje foi um verdadeiro dia de verão.

Registei as seguintes temperaturas hoje aqui na Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel

Tmin - 18ºC  Tmax - 28,8º (a mais alta de Setembro)

Actual - 22ºC


----------



## Dan (8 Set 2007 às 13:39)

Céu limpo e 25,3ºC.

Mínima de 13,6ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Set 2007 às 15:07)

Boa tarde. Dia humido com céu muito nublado e algumas abertas. Humidade sempre a variar entre os 71 e 78%. 

Valor da temperatura até agora:
Tmin - 17,7ºC Tmax -24,7ºC 

Temperatura á instantes 24,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2007 às 15:13)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura de 28,5 ºC. Sensação de tempo muito abafado. Temperatura mínima de 18 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2007 às 19:14)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado durante todo o dia e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Set 2007 às 21:12)

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas. Sentiu-se hoje bastante o humidade tanto no concelho da Lagoa com na cidade de Ponta Delgada.

Valores de Hoje:

Tmin- 17,7ºC Hmin - 66%  Tmax - 24,7ºC Hmax - 83%

Valor actual - 22,6ºC e 70%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (8 Set 2007 às 22:40)

Agora 21,3ºC por cá


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Set 2007 às 15:22)

Ya irá cambiando el tiempo por el sur de la peninsula el domingo. Nubes cada vez más extensas y densas, y algunas primeras lluvias locales. Por el norte, en cambio, sol dominando. Calor otra vez, pero sobre todo hacia el Valle del Ebro, y viento entre el sur y el este según la zona.

Aspecto cargado en el cielo habrá todo el día en todo Andalucía, Extremadura, el sur de la Mancha y el de Portugal. A veces serán nubes algo tenues, pero en general día bastante nublado. Eso sí, poca lluvia, sólo en forma de chubascos locales o alguna tormenta, pero en general de poca entidad. Esta tarde serán más probables, pero siempre locales.

Otras nubes, altas en su mayoría y por tanto sin pena ni gloria, llegarán hasta Murcia, la Comunidad Valenciana, el sur de Aragón, el resto manchego, Galicia y el resto de Portugal y Madrid. Ya habrá amplio sol en el Cantábrico, gran parte de Baleares y Canarias, así como Castilla y León, Navarra, la Rioja, Aragón y Catalunya.

Tocaremos los 30 a 34 grados en algunas zonas del centro y el noreste interior, pero bajarán algo las temperaturas en el suroeste, por la presencia de nubes. Eso sí, mucho bochorno a cambio. La próxima noche ya no será tan fresca tampoco.

Levante algo fuerte en las costas del Mar Menor y del Cantábrico, y girando al sur en Portugal y el Golfo de Cádiz.


Departamento de Pronóstico de Meteoclimatic 

*Por aqui sigo com:

29.3ºC
55%
1015 Hpa
Céu nublado e vento fraco...*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Set 2007 às 15:38)

Por cá
Dia de céu muito nublado com chuva fraca a moderada, vento fraco e dia com sensação de calor

Valores até ao momento.

Tmin - 21,1ºC  Tmax - 23,5º  Hmin- 71% Hmax - 78%

Valores ás 13h30 locais - 22,8ºC  e 77% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2007 às 16:53)

Olá a todos.
No dia 7, fui para o Algarve.
Saí de Moscavide com céu limpo e à medida que íamos ficando mais próximos do Algarve, a nebulosidade ia aumentando.
Esteve sempre muita humidade, mas com temperaturas bastante agradáveis.
Em Faro, a temperatura manteve-se entre os *25,5 ºC* e os *27,5 ºC*, sendo que teve algumas oscilações durante toda a manhã.
Já em Vilamoura, ao início da tarde, começou a chover. 
A temperatura desceu lentamente dos *26,5 ºC* para os *24,0 ºC*.
Só a partir das 17h, sensivelmente, é que o tempo começou a ficar mais solarengo, com a temperatura a subir até aos *25,5 ºC*, novamente.
Em Silves, por volta das 18h, estavam *27,5 ºC* e céu menos nublado.

_Nota:_ Os valores de temperatura foram medidos com o termómetro do carro.


Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado, cá por Moscavide, com uma temperatura de *26,4 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Set 2007 às 17:12)

Bom, por aqui a chuva intensificou-se por aqui. O Céu está encoberto e há alguma neblina também.

Neste momento nao posso informar quanto a valores, pois nao me encontro em casa


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 18:31)

Boas, por aqui a manhã foi de sol e a tarde de alguns aguaceiros fracos e nevoeiro.
20,1ºC
88% de Hum
1018hPa
a mínima 17,9ºC
a máxima 24,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Set 2007 às 19:49)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas à tarde e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 24.4ºC


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 19:55)

Pedro Canelas disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Alguém me pode dizer de onde o Vince tirou esta imagem:
> 
> ...


*
Vê estes dois post's:*

http://www.meteopt.com/36154-post591.html
http://www.meteopt.com/off-topic/google-earth-hacks-1148.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Set 2007 às 20:16)

Olá a todos !
Neste momento com *20,0 ºC *e céu pouco nublado.
O dia foi bastante ameno, mas húmido e abafado.


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2007 às 21:29)

Boas, por aqui nevoeiro e aguaceiros fracos
a temp. está realtivamente alta, com 19,5ºC e humidade nos 94%
1018hpa


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2007 às 22:50)

Umas imagens das 19:00 (18z)

*Visivel*
Algumas trovoadas dispersas em Espanha







*Vapor de água*
Onde melhor se vê a localização do centro da depressão isolada nos niveis altos (ULL/Dana)








*Madeira*
Um bonito vortice nos niveis baixos da atmosfera a NE da Madeira


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Set 2007 às 22:51)

Boa noite. Por aqui a chuva que caíu durante toda a tarde parou ao inicio da noite. Agora na Lagoa céu muito nublado. 

Neste momento 21,9ºC  e 88% de humidade.

Registei hoje uma máxima de 23,5ºC. 

Alguem me sabe dizer qual foi a máxima hoje em Ponta Delgada?


----------



## Minho (9 Set 2007 às 23:39)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Boa noite. Por aqui a chuva que caíu durante toda a tarde parou ao inicio da noite. Agora na Lagoa céu muito nublado.
> 
> Neste momento 21,9ºC  e 88% de humidade.
> 
> ...



Olá. Segundo o OGIMET (com os pessíveis erros que possa ter) estiveram exactamente 21,9ºC, exactamente como em tua casa 

OGIMET


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 00:32)

ESTREMOZ: neste momento estão 19,7 ºC. 

A última tarde foi particularmente quente no Nordeste (algumas temperaturas registadas pelo IM às 16h00: Miranda do Douro – 29,4 ºC, Bragança – 29,3 ºC, Cabeceiras de Basto – 28,9 ºC, Macedo de Cavaleiros (Bagueixe) – 28,5 ºC, Moncorvo – 28,4 ºC, Mogadouro – 28,3 ºC).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2007 às 10:21)

Tempo distinto por cá.

Ponta Delgada e Parte ocidental do concelho da Lagoa, céu nublado com boas abertas.
Parte Oriental do Concelho da Lagoa, Vila Franca, céu encoberto e chuviscos.

Sobre os restantes concelhos da ilha nao tenho informações.

Tmin na minha estação 20,4ºC

Valores por volta das 8h30 - 20,4ºC e 87% de humidade


----------



## Vince (10 Set 2007 às 10:52)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Tempo distinto por cá.
> 
> Ponta Delgada e Parte ocidental do concelho da Lagoa, céu nublado com boas abertas.
> Parte Oriental do Concelho da Lagoa, Vila Franca, céu encoberto e chuviscos.
> ...



Miguel, o grupo ocidental dos Açores deverá ter animação nestes dias, o CAPE é muito elevado e numa grande extensão, mas parece que S.Miguel é capaz de fica de fora. A depressão a Oeste dos Açores está bastante activa.


----------



## Kraliv (10 Set 2007 às 11:28)

Boas,



Pelo alentejo central céu com alguma nebulosidade  e temperatura mínima de 16,4ºC.




Registo das 9.30h:

Temp. 22,4ºC
Humid. 65%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 3,9km/h SW



Será hoje a   ?


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2007 às 11:29)

Vince disse:


> Miguel, o grupo ocidental dos Açores deverá ter animação nestes dias, o CAPE é muito elevado e numa grande extensão, mas parece que S.Miguel é capaz de fica de fora. A depressão a Oeste dos Açores está bastante activa.



Nos ultimos dias tem chuvido mais nos grupos ocidental e central do que para aqui. No entanto ontem foi um dia de chuva, principalmente durante a tarde.

Ao que parece por cá o verão foi-se, no entanto mantem-se o tempo quente


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2007 às 15:42)

Esttremoz: Céu muito carregado, com algumas abertas. Possibilidade de estarem a ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos a Sul e a Sueste. Temperatura de 28 ºC e pressão atmosférica nos 1015hPa.


----------



## Fil (10 Set 2007 às 16:02)

Aproveitem a animação aí para baixo  Dava jeito o radar do IM agora.

Aqui monotonia total, tempo seco e soleado. Temperatura actual de 26,2ºC (máxima momentânea) e pressão de 1015 hPa. A minha estação está a dar mal a humidade devido a uns problemas no fim de semana, não passa dos 20%. A mínima hoje foi de 13,5ºC.


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2007 às 17:53)

Ola malta!!!!!

Por Gaia, estao 20ºC com muito nevoeiro (a tarde toda)....
De noite, estiveram 14,9ºC e de tarde subiu ate aos 26ºC


----------



## João Soares (10 Set 2007 às 19:51)

Por Gaia, o nevoeiro esta mesmo muito cerrado, nao se ve nada..... As temperaturas devem ter descido muito, ta frio


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2007 às 19:59)

Boas, por aqui, céu muito nublado alternando-se com pouco nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.8ºC


----------



## Costa (10 Set 2007 às 20:45)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Por Gaia, o nevoeiro esta mesmo muito cerrado, nao se ve nada..... As temperaturas devem ter descido muito, ta frio



Porra! Aqui tá quente e abafado... deve rondar ai os 25ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2007 às 22:58)

Boa noite a todos, aqui pela ilha de São Miguel nada de trovoadas, mas hoje tivemos um dia de ceu encoberto com chuva durante todo o dia na Parte Leste do Concelho da Lagoa, assim como nos Concelhos de Vila Franca do Campo, Povoação e Nordeste. E céu muito nublado com boas abertas e alguns aguaceiros na Parte Ocidental da Lagoa (Santa Cruz e Rosário),e no Concelho de Ponta Delgada, pelo menos na cidade e nas freguesias orientais do concelho.

Registei hoje na minha estação os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 20,2ºC  Tmax - 27,1º   Hmin - 72%   Hmax - 89%

Valor Actual - 22,3ºC e 79% de humidade.

É ainda de referir que segundo o IM entre ontem e hoje caíram 54 L/m2 na Vila do Nordeste e 14 L/m2 na estação do Aeroporto João Paulo II (Ponta Delgada)


----------



## Minho (10 Set 2007 às 23:01)

Bem isso tá mesmo animado aí no Sul...

Aqui por Braga, nada! 21,7ºC


----------



## Dan (10 Set 2007 às 23:04)

Pelo que vejo, tem sido um dia de trovoadas espectaculares no sul do país, só espero que não tenha provocado danos de maior. 

Por aqui mais um dia chato de Verão sem nada de interessante.

Céu limpo e 20,8ºC.

Mínima: 14,9ºC
Máxima: 28,7ºC


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2007 às 09:24)

Boas, por aqui 17,7ºC, céu nublado e durante a noite ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fracos (0,4mm)
89% de HR e 1017 hPa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2007 às 10:18)

Bom dia, por cá o dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado a encoberto e alguma neblina. Nada de chuva, apenas alguns chuviscos na zona de Água de Pau.

Mas ao que parece os próximos dias por cá prometem vir a ser molhados


----------



## Kraliv (11 Set 2007 às 10:24)

Bom dia,


Alguma festa ontem pela _Ravessa_ mas apenas com 0,5mm de .

Hoje promete mais 

Mínima esta manhã, 18,2ºC.


Registo das 9.30h:

Temp. 20,3ºC
Humid. 74%
Pressão 1015hPa
Vento 2,5km/h WNW


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2007 às 11:34)

Por Gaia, nada de especial, ceu limpo e temp 27ºC


----------



## redragon (11 Set 2007 às 11:36)

por aqui, e apesar dos nossos vizinhos espanhóis darem bastantes aguaceiros aqui para esta zona...sigo com céu quase limpo...nada de especial.
Pode ser que para a tarde a coisa mude.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2007 às 11:42)

Por cá mantem-se o céu muito nublado, vento fraco de sul e nada de chuva significativa, apenas algumas gotas dispersas.


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2007 às 13:43)

Gaia,  ceumlimpo e temperatura nos 31ºC....


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 15:09)

ESTREMOZ: 30 ºC e com aumento gradual de nebulosidade, nomedamente de Leste.


----------



## Kraliv (11 Set 2007 às 16:15)

Boas,


Por aqui já vi _a coisa_ melhor   


À pouco estavam 31,6ºC; 41%; 1013hPa e vento a 6,1km/h SE


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2007 às 17:27)

Seguimento especial de trovoadas e instabilidade 10-13 de Setembro neste link:

*Seguimento especial de Trovoadas e instabilidade 10-13 de Setembro*


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2007 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado ou pouco nublado, aguaceiros de madrugada, neste momento já chove, por enquanto trovoadas nem vê-las e  registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.6ºC
Temperatura mínima: 19.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.9ºC (está a descer devido à chuva)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2007 às 21:15)

Boa noite, por cá céu muito nublado aqui em Santa Cruz da Lagoa. Hoje registei alguns chuviscos na Ribeira Chã, onde trabalho.


Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 20,1ºC  Tmax - 26,ºC  Hmin - 65%   Hmax - 89%

Valores actuais:

22,7ºC  e 75% de humidade


----------



## João Soares (11 Set 2007 às 21:28)

Boa noite, malta!!!!

Gaia, ceu limpo e com 21ºC, a maxima de hoje foi de 30,6ºC

Por ca nao vamos ter a sorte de ter chuva, trovoadas nem granizo


----------



## Rog (11 Set 2007 às 22:00)

Boas, por aqui 18,4ºC céu nublado e 90% HR
1018hpa


----------



## Brigantia (11 Set 2007 às 22:47)

Por aqui 19,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2007 às 22:52)

Bom pessoal , por aqui continuamos com uma noite bem tropical

Ainda agora registava 21,9ºC e 78% de humidade, nada de chuva, apenas céu muito nublado


----------



## Kraliv (12 Set 2007 às 10:07)

Boas,



Céu bastante nublado, tendo chovido (fraco) pela madrugada.
Temperatura mínima 16,8ºC.



Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 18,9ºC
Humid. 79%
Pressão 1014hPa
Vento 2,1km/h SSW


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2007 às 11:15)

Bom dia por aqui dia de céu muito nublado , quase encoberto, vento fraco até ao momento

Tmin - 20,6ºC

Valores ás 20h30 - 20,6ºC e 80% de Humidade


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2007 às 12:19)

ola, malta!!!!!

Por Gaia, temperatura minima 16,0ºC; ceu limpo e temperatura actual 22ºC


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2007 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira, dia calmo de céu nublado por aqui agora 18,2ºC
a mín. de 17,4ºC e máx até ao momento de 18,4ºC, uma amplitude termica de somente 1ºC!
1018hpa e 89%HR


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2007 às 17:47)

*Alerta Instituto de Meteorologia: Previsto mau tempo para os Açores*

O Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) alertou esta quarta-feira para um agravamento do estado do tempo nos grupos Central e Ocidental do arquipélago dos Açores, onde são previstos aguaceiros, por vezes forte e acompanhados de trovoadas.
De acordo com o IM, ao longo do dia, prevêem-se chuva e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas nas ilhas Terceira, Graciosa, São Jorge, Pico e Faial, no grupo Central, e também nas Flores e Corvo, no grupo Ocidental.
O agravamento das condições meteorológicas deve-se a uma linha de instabilidade associada a uma depressão localizada a oeste do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores. 

CM


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2007 às 19:24)

Boa tarde, malta!!!!!!

por Gaia, maxima de 26,2ºC, neste momento estao 22ºC e ceu limpo.....
Por ca nao ha nada nem um ruido de trovao nem uma pinguinha de chuva
So nevoeiro de manha


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2007 às 20:17)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com trovoadas no interior algarvio, chuva pela madrugada e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.4ºC
Precipitação: 18.1mm Faro/Aeroporto (Fonte: Ogimet) de notar que a precipitação ocorrida já é superior à média para o mês de Setembro que é de 14 mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2007 às 20:22)

Boa fim de tarde a todos. Por aqui céu encoberto, vento fraco e ainda sem chuva.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 20,6ºC Hmin - 67%

                       Tmax - 24,4ºC  Hmax - 80%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2007 às 20:44)

Agora estão aqui 22ºC e 70% de humidade


----------



## Vince (12 Set 2007 às 20:58)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Agora estão aqui 22ºC e 70% de humidade



Miguel, esta noite ou amanhã poderá ser a tua vez de ver trovoada. A ver se chega a S.Miguel ou se fica pelo grupo ocidental.
http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1211.png


----------



## João Soares (12 Set 2007 às 21:05)

Gaia, ceu nublado e temp 19ºC


----------



## Fil (12 Set 2007 às 22:04)

Boas pessoal, continua a monotonia para estes lados. Hoje registei uma máxima de 26,3ºC e uma mínima de 12,7ºC com céu sempre limpo. Agora mesmo 20,8ºC com céu limpo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2007 às 22:09)

Vince disse:


> Miguel, esta noite ou amanhã poderá ser a tua vez de ver trovoada. A ver se chega a S.Miguel ou se fica pelo grupo ocidental.
> http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/Rtavn1211.png



Vamos lá ver se aqui chega. O céu tem estado todo o dia encoberto e mantem-se assim no entanto nada de chuva.

Neste momento 21,7ºC e 71% de humidade. Esta tem sido uma semana de noites tropicais.

O unico senão é que na minha estação indica sol


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2007 às 23:59)

Boas, por aqui na Madeira 17,5ºC e 78%HR
1018hpa céu nublado


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2007 às 00:08)

Estremoz: dia com muito menos instabilidade que ontem; mesmo assim não faltou uma trovoada por volta das 05h15 da madrugada.
Parcialmente nublado durante a manhã, o céu tornou-se encoberto ao longo da tarde e com ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.
Temperatura mínima de 17,4 ºC (09h18) e máxima de 25,9 ºC (15h49), bastante longe dos 30 / 32 ºC registados hoje no Norte e Centro.
A pressão atmosférica registou uma acentuada subida ao longo do dia, passando dos 1013 hPa para os actuais 1018 hPa.


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2007 às 00:12)

Fil disse:


> Boas pessoal, continua a monotonia para estes lados. Hoje registei uma máxima de 26,3ºC e uma mínima de 12,7ºC com céu sempre limpo. Agora mesmo 20,8ºC com céu limpo.



Idem....

Registo no que leva de mês 4 noites tropicais...

Neste momento 20,9ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2007 às 00:26)

Boa noite, malta!!!!!

Por Gaia, os termometros rondam os 18ºC/19ºC, umas nuvenzitas as vezes aparecem mas nada de especial.... por ca a minima devera rondar os 16ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2007 às 11:19)

Bom dia, malta!!!!!!

Por Gaia, a minima foi de 16,4ºC e neste momento estao 22ºC e nevoeiro


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2007 às 19:04)

Boas, malta!!!!!!!!!!

Gaia, temperatura maxima registada 23ºC e temp actual 21ºC; ceu pouco nublado
Vento sopra a 13km/h de oeste...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Set 2007 às 20:27)

Boas, por aqui céu por vezes nublado, sem instabilidade mas continuou no interior algarvio, e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.7ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Set 2007 às 21:37)

Boa noite a todos! Por cá mais um dia de céu muito nublado, com vento fraco e neblinas, mas nada de chuva. Chuva só nos grupos Ocidental e Central, ontem caíram 125 L/m2 No Faial.

Valores de Hoje na minha estação:
Tmin - 20,4ºC  Hmin - 65%
Tmax - 23,5ºC  Hmax - 76%

Valor actual - 21,9ºC e 66% de humidade.


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2007 às 22:58)

Boas, por aqui 18,9ºC, céu nublado
81%HR e 1020hpa


----------



## Minho (13 Set 2007 às 23:15)

Braga
Mais um dia de aborrecimento... valeu a descida de temperatura, pois a máxima ficou-se nos 27,7ºC


----------



## João Soares (13 Set 2007 às 23:29)

Boas noites!!!!!!!!!!

Gaia, ceu limpo, sem vento e com 17ºC...... Aqui nunca se passa nada de especial......


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2007 às 23:33)

Boa noite a todos !
Desculpem a ausência destes dias, mas estive fora durante uns dias com os amigos...só noitadas xD
Quanto ao tempo, neste momento o céu está limpo e a temperatura é de *18,4 ºC*.
Noite muito agradável para Setembro.
A temperatura máxima registada durante o dia de hoje foi de *30,6 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Fil (13 Set 2007 às 23:54)

Boas. Temperatura de 17,6ºC neste momento, com céu pouco nublado.

Os extremos de hoje foram 14,7ºC / 25,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Set 2007 às 23:59)

Neste momento registam-se *18,3 ºC*.
Segundo o I.M., [www.meteo.pt], parece que Lisboa vai ser a cidade mais quente amanhã, com uma temperatura mínima de *19 ºC *e uma máxima de *28 ºC*.
Se assim for, parece que cá por Moscavide devemos ter cerca de *30 ºC* de máxima, podendo ainda passar um pouquinho disso.
No entanto, a temperatura mínima por aqui deverá ficar-se pelos *16 ºC *ou* 17 ºC*, porque pela evolução da mesma, não me parece que vá descer muito mais.

Daqui a pouco volto a responder para vos dar conta da evolução da temperatura e da nebulosidade.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 00:02)

Estremoz: Temperatura mínima - 17,6 ºC(02h23); Temperatura máxima - 27,6 ºC (12h34); Temperatura actual - 20,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.

O dia decorreu com sol durante a manhã e aumento da nebulosidade durante a tarde, sem precipitação na cidade.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2007 às 02:26)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, sigo com *17,3 ºC* e céu limpo.
Noite muito agradável.
A temperatura não desce muito, mesmo com céu limpo.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2007 às 11:03)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *16,2 ºC*.
A tarde deverá ser quente, mas nada de excepcional, ou seja, um dia agradável. 

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2007 às 11:08)

Bom dia, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, minima de 15,5ºC.... temperatura actual 17ºC com muito nevoeiro


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Set 2007 às 12:10)

O calor já está a começar a notar-se, estando neste momento Lisboa com *24 ºC*.
A temperatura máxima deverá chegar aos *30 ºC*.
O sol está radioso e o vento calmo por aqui.


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2007 às 12:48)

Por Gaia, a temperatura teima em nao subir, mas por hoje acho muito dificil subir alem dos 21ºC, pois esta muito nevoeiro e estao 17,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2007 às 12:53)

*Estremoz*: Pressão atmosférica atinge os 1020 hPa. Sensação de muita humidade no ar, embora o céu esteja pouco nublado; o aumento de temperatura poderá levar ao desenvolvimento de nebulosidade durante a tarde.

Imagens animadas de satélite


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2007 às 13:39)

Por Gaia, tenho 18,9ºC ceu muito nublado e humidade de 88%; o vento e de 10Km/h e a pressao atmosferica e de 1020hPa


----------



## João Soares (14 Set 2007 às 20:02)

Para Gaia tive a maxima mais baixa com 20,1ºC.... Neste momento nevoeiro e 19ºC....


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Set 2007 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.3ºC


----------



## Costa (14 Set 2007 às 20:37)

Em Famalicão temperatura máxima a rondar os 27/28ºC.



JPS Gaia disse:


> Para Gaia tive a maxima mais baixa com 20,1ºC.... Neste momento nevoeiro e 19ºC....



Hm... tive hoje na praia (Senhor da pedra) e tava-se mesmo bem, tava nevoeiro mas nao havia vento e a água tava espectáculo!


----------



## Dan (14 Set 2007 às 22:02)

Esta tarde ainda nublou e chegou mesmo a chover a sul da cidade.












Extremos do dia: 13,7ºC / 28,1ºC


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2007 às 22:16)

Boas, por aqui um dia de ceu muito nublado e ate uns aguaceiros fracos..
neste momento, 16,9ºC  e 83%HR
1020 hpa
máxima de 20,6ºC
minima de 16,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (14 Set 2007 às 22:19)

Boa noite a todos! Aqui, foi mais um dia de céu muito nublado, mas sem chuva. Durante a tarde apareceram algumas abertas tanto aqui na Lagoa como na cidade de Ponta Delgada.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 19ºC Hmin - 57%

                       Tmax - 25,4ºC Hmax - 75%

Valor actual - 21,9ºC e 66% de humidade. Mantem-se o céu muito nublado, neste momento quase encoberto aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Fil (14 Set 2007 às 22:52)

Dia ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem, a máxima chegou até aos 25,4ºC em minha casa e a mínima foi de 14,6ºC.

Neste momento tenho uma temperatura de 18,8ºC e pressão de 1019 hPa com tendência de subida com céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## João Soares (15 Set 2007 às 00:49)

Boa noite, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, neste momento 17ºC, mas acho que ainda deverá descer ste aos 15ºC, ceu nublado mas nada de trovoadas nem de chuva
Quando começar a escola e quando começa a chover.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2007 às 01:12)

Olá a todos !
A tarde foi bastante quente, tive muito calor...a máxima voltou a ser bem prevista pelo Meteoblue, tendo sido de 
*30,1 ºC*.
Neste momento estão *16,1 ºC*, mas a temperatura desceu num ápice, pois há cerca de meia hora estavam *17,8 ºC*.
A noite está a ser muito agradável...tenho de aproveitar estes dias de Verão.


----------



## redragon (15 Set 2007 às 10:13)

Olá pessoal desculpem n vos ter dito mais nada ontem. Mas ficamos sem luz ainda durante algum tempo, ela ia,vinha,ia outra vez...
Foi espectacular por aqui, ainda ouvi o carro dos bombeiros algumas vezes. Espero que n tenha sido nada demais.

Agora reina o sol e vou dar uma volta por ai...


----------



## Rog (15 Set 2007 às 11:51)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado
20,2ºC e 72%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2007 às 14:04)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, o dia está a ser quente.
A temperatura mínima foi de *15,0 ºC*.
Neste momento, o céu está limpo e o vento está calmo.

Abraços !


----------



## Minho (15 Set 2007 às 14:41)

Parece tudo muito mais calmo que ontem...













É hora das câmaras e máquina fotográficas descansarem um pouco  ou não!


.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Set 2007 às 14:48)

Já se ouvem alguns trovões vindos de norte/nordeste e o céu está cada vez mais escuro!!! Começaram também a cair algumas pingas grossas. Vamos ver se é desta ou se acontece como ontem à noite, que passou ao largo...


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2007 às 14:55)

Grande aumento de nebulosidade (Cumulonimbos) desde as 12h00 estendendo-se na orientação Barrancos/Mourão, Reguengos/Portel, ... em progressão para Oeste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2007 às 17:54)

Boa tarde a todos !
Está a ser uma tarde de céu muito nublado, mas que começou com o sol radioso.
Neste momento, a temperatura é de *29,2 ºC*.
A tarde foi bastante quente, tendo a temperatura máxima sido de *33,9 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2007 às 18:20)

Continuação de uma boa tarde a todos !
O céu continua nublado, mas as nuvens já não são tão cinzentas como há cerca de uma hora atrás.
Actualmente estão *27,7 ºC* com vento calmo.
Nota-se que a humidade começa a aumentar, devido à maior sensação de calor.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Set 2007 às 22:08)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, o céu ficou limpo, mas a noite está a ser agradável.
Neste momento registam-se *21,8 ºC* na minha estação meteorológica.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2007 às 00:11)

Olá a todos !
Começo dia 16 de Setembro com céu limpo e com *20,0 ºC*...estou no limite da noite tropical ! 

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2007 às 00:22)

Boas, por aqui aqui a tarde foi de aguaceiros fracos (5,4 mm total do dia 15)
agora: 16,3ºC; 94%HR; 1018hpa

dia 15:
máx. 21,6ºC
min. 16,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2007 às 00:47)

Por cá, já não há noite tropical, mas quase. 
Neste momento, registam-se *19,7 ºC* com céu limpo e vento calmo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2007 às 01:31)

Boa noite a todos !
A noite continua agradável.
Parece que a tarde vai ser quente, a avaliar por esta noite quente de céu limpo.
Neste momento registam-se *19,4 ºC* na minha estação, com vento calmo, sem neblina nem nevoeiro.

 Já sou *Nimbostratus* !!! 

Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2007 às 10:15)

Bom dia, malta!!!!

Por Gaia ontem minima de 15ºC e maxima de 28,3ºC....
Hoje ceu muito nublado minima de 17,7ºC e neste  momento 21ºC


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2007 às 10:45)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado
19,1ºC; 88%HR
1017hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Set 2007 às 11:59)

Bom início de tarde a todos !
Neste momento, o sol começa a ficar mais intenso após uma manhã de alguma chuva.
A temperatura mínima foi de *18,2 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2007 às 12:17)

Boas, por aqui sigo com 24.6ºC e céu nublado sem chuva.


----------



## João Soares (16 Set 2007 às 14:29)

Durante a hora do almoço esteve algum frio quando deu ca uma chuvada, mas quando parou veio o calor e ceu limpo com 23ºC


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2007 às 15:27)

*Alandroal: início da tarde*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2zoqf_alandroal-16-de-setembro-de-2007_news"]Video Alandroal, 16 de Setembro de 2007 - Nebulosidade, Alentejo, Alandroal, Meteorologia, nuvens - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1kKJoLaD5xMChl52f&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1kKJoLaD5xMChl52f[/ame]​


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Set 2007 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado durante praticamente todo o dia, mas às vezes descobria o sol, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.9ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.5ºC


----------



## Brigantia (16 Set 2007 às 20:35)

Boas, neste momento 20,4ºC e vão caindo algumas pingas...


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2007 às 23:41)

Boas, por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado
15,7ºC; 92%HR e 1019hpa


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2007 às 09:01)

Bons dias!!!!!

Por Gaia, a maxima de ontem foi de 25,7ºC e a minima de 16,3ºC.... Por ca ja chove


----------



## mocha (17 Set 2007 às 09:42)

bom dia a todos, tou de volta!
por aqui ceu mt nublado, não deve de tardar mt pra começar a chover,sigo com 22ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2007 às 10:12)

Boas,
Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos, 16ºC; 95%HR e 1019hpa








			
				Mocha disse:
			
		

> bom dia a todos, tou de volta!


Bem-vinda Mocha


----------



## RMira (17 Set 2007 às 11:11)

Boas,

Por aqui por Vila Franca tempo fresquinho e céu incoberto. Não chove.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Set 2007 às 11:13)

Bom dia,

a norte chove a avaliar pelas imagens de radar!
Céu mto nublado e 22.8ºC...

Olha a neve a cair na Peninsula:

http://www.inm.es/web/infmet/predi/mapgen.html


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2007 às 11:56)

Por aqui o céu carregado trouxe aguaceiros moderados que ainda continuam a cair. A acumulação total desde as 0h até ao momento é de 7,7mm.
16,2ºC e 97%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Set 2007 às 12:15)

Olá a todos !
Ontem, por volta das 23:40h, consegui filmar as trovoadas que ocorriam a NE daqui.
Logo que puder, coloco o vídeo.
Neste momento, o céu está muito nublado e parece vir chuva.
A temperatura é de *22,3 ºC*.


----------



## Dan (17 Set 2007 às 12:50)

Manhã de trovoada e chuva. 

Neste momento: chuva e 15,2ºC

Mínima: 12,3ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Set 2007 às 14:14)

Boa tarde a todos! Por aqui mais um dia de céu muito nublado, mas com algumas abertas. Não tenho podido vir ao forum devido ao trabalho. Hoje registei uma minima de 17,3ºC. Á momentos estavam 24ºC.

A Mocha voltou, e eu vou de férias amanhã


----------



## mocha (17 Set 2007 às 15:28)

eu voltei das ferias, e foram mt boas, melhor mesmo so um tornado
boas ferias Miguel
por aqui o sol a querer aparecer, apesar da nebulosidade, não chegou a chover de manhã


----------



## Kraliv (17 Set 2007 às 15:37)

Olá meninos e...Menina  


Não sei se alguém foi ver o AirShow em Évora... mas se não foram deviam ter ido  Gandes máquinas por lá haviam.

Desculpem lá o Off...



Bastante nublado aqui pela _Ravessa_ neste início de semana.
Mínima de 15,8ºC esta manhã.

Registo das 15.00h:

Temp. 21,6ºC
Humid. 71%
Pressão 1017hPa
Vento 2.1km/h WNW


----------



## Mago (17 Set 2007 às 16:39)

Boa Tarde
Temperatura actual nos 20,1ºC
Trovoada pela Madrugada ( 7mm)
Agora céu nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2007 às 19:27)

Boas a todos, por aqui, céu nublado de manhã tornando-se pouco nublado para a tarde, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 18.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.8ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (17 Set 2007 às 21:21)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 16,8ºC  Tmax - 25,9ºC   Hmin - 62%  Hmax - 74%

Valor actual:

T - 22ºC  H - 70%


----------



## Fil (17 Set 2007 às 23:20)

Boas. A manhã foi muito animada por estes lados (pena eu estar no trabalho), esteve quase sempre a chover e durante alguns períodos choveu forte. A minha estação recolheu 12,5 mm. A máxima foi a mais baixa deste mês com 19,3ºC.

As nuvens antes de começar a chover (foto de telm)





Neste momento 14,8ºC e 1015 hPa.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2007 às 23:56)

Estremoz: 17,2 ºC e 1018 hPa. Como nos últimos dias, a chuva marcou presença ao início da tarde, depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro.


*O Outono está pra vir ... mas não é para já (faltam 6 dias !!!).*

Para entreter (C/ som), 
*Céus passageiros*

[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3009m_ceus-passageiros_school"]Video CÃ©us passageiros - nuvens, cÃ©u, alandroal, alentejo - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4sW45x66s6Curl8Vk&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/4sW45x66s6Curl8Vk[/ame]


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2007 às 07:32)

Bom dia!!!!

Por Gaia tenho neste momento 12,2ºC e humidade a 100%....


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2007 às 10:04)

Bom dia a todos! O meu primeiro dia de férias, começou com Céu muito nublado, e hoje já caíu um pequeno aguaceiro. Neste momento o sol brilha e ja surgiram umas boas abertas.

A minima hoje foi de 16,8ºC. Neste momento 17,2ºC e 74% de humidade


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 10:10)

bom dia a todos, por aqui sigo com ceu pouco nublado, 23ºC


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2007 às 10:35)

Bom dia!!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma minima de 12,2ºC e neste momento ceu limpo com 18ºC


----------



## mocha (18 Set 2007 às 12:15)

Rog disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui alguns aguaceiros fracos, 16ºC; 95%HR e 1019hpa
> 
> 
> ...




obrigada Rog

avisto umas nuvens a virem do litoral


----------



## Dan (18 Set 2007 às 13:22)

Algumas nuvens e 18,7ºC

Mínima: 12,4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 14:48)

Aumento geral de nebulosidade também por aqui (Estremoz)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2007 às 19:12)

Boa tarde todos. 

Hoje por aqui esteve uma tarde incrivelmente quente ao contrário da manhã que foi bem fresca. De momento sigo com céu muito nublado com boas abertas aqui na Lagoa.

Registei até ao momento os seguintes valores:

Tmin - 16,8ºC  Tmax - 28,4ºC (A mais alta deste mês), hoje havia bastante gente na praia.

Neste momento sigo com 26,4ºC e 50% de humidade


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2007 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado de manhã tornando-se pouco nublado para a tarde, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.1ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Set 2007 às 20:44)

Boa Noite

Por aqui céu limpo, 19ºC, 53% e 1016 Hpa...

Visitem: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2007 às 21:21)

Boas, por aqui no norte da Madeira:
Actual: 18,6ºC; 82% e 1020hpa, céu nublado

Depois de uma amanhã de nevoeiro e aguaceiros (3,6mm), a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado e sol.
A máxima chegou aos 25,2ºC e min. de 14,2ºC
A humidade máx. foi de 98%


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2007 às 22:44)

Boa noite, por aqui mantem-se o mesmo tempo! Céu muito nublado com boas abertas

Valores actuais: T- 20,8ºC H- 58%


----------



## João Soares (18 Set 2007 às 23:17)

Por Gaia tive ceu limpo durante a tarde e de agora algumas nuvens
Temp Max: 28,2ºC
Temp Min: 12,2ºC
Temp Actual: 23,1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2007 às 23:56)

Estremoz: hoje a temperatura variou entre a mínima de 15,8 ºC e a máxima de 26,6 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2007 às 00:01)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, a noite está a ser bastante agradável.
A temperatura é de *18,0 ºC *neste momento.

Abraços !


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 09:52)

bom dia a todos, por aqui o ceu encontra se mt nublado com algumas abertas, vento fraco, 22ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2007 às 10:03)

Bom dia a todos !
Neste momento, o céu encontra-se nublado, podendo avistar-se algumas nuvens gigantescas e de grande verticalidade na direcção Norte.
A temperatura mínima foi de *16,2 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Set 2007 às 10:46)

Bom dia a todos! Aqui na Lagoa o dia iniciou-se com o céu quase encoberto e chuviscos, neste momento já começaram a surgir as primeiras abertas e já nao chove. Passou-se para o regime de aguaceiros fracos.

Minima de 16,9ºC. Neste momento sigo com 18,8ºC e 68% H


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 15:53)

Em Vila Franca já há raylight e dos grandes!!!


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 16:02)

não me digas isso, aqui ta um sol


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:06)

mocha disse:


> não me digas isso, aqui ta um sol




Digo, é verdade. É raios de todos os lados!!! Mas trovoada seca, por enquanto, de repente anoitecer!!!


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 16:13)

de repente anoitecer?????


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:15)

mocha disse:


> de repente anoitecer?????



Anoiteceu de repente, está escurissimo!!! Só vejo raios e mais raios e começou a chover. Porque é que não tenho máquina fotográfica quando preciso?!?!


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 16:25)

Yep, começou e aparentemente em força. A NE de Lisboa e no Alentejo. Até no mar.


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:35)

Vince disse:


> Yep, começou e aparentemente em força. A NE de Lisboa e no Alentejo. Até no mar.



Excelente imagem Vince, até dá para ver ai o centro de rotação. 

Por aqui acalmou mas vêm aí 2ª vaga...


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 16:46)

avisto ja neblusidade a vir do litoral


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:48)

mocha disse:


> avisto ja neblusidade a vir do litoral



Hehe...isso é bom, depois de Vila Franca vou para Setúbal 

Hoje talvez apanhe todas as trovoadas...


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 16:51)

Esta vai para Oeste.






E em Lisboa devem estar umas nuvens muito interessantes, a sul da célula, desacopladas da mesma... 

Olhem só para o que se passa no mar ....


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 16:53)

acho k hj já vou ver qlq coisinha
@mirones: não sejas garganeiro


----------



## RMira (19 Set 2007 às 16:59)

Vince, BRUTAL! Isso tem uma forma que promete 

Mocha, pronto eu deixo algumas para vocês


----------



## Seavoices (19 Set 2007 às 17:01)

mirones disse:


> Excelente imagem Vince, até dá para ver ai o centro de rotação.
> 
> Por aqui acalmou mas vêm aí 2ª vaga...



O Sat24 tem imagens espectaculares... Penso que já seja baseado nos resultados do novo satélite lançado no início do ano, não?

Por hoje as coisas estão animadas, mas para amanha espera-se algo mais já que nos foi tirada alguma animação para Sexta. Pelo menos para a zona de Lisboa


----------



## mocha (19 Set 2007 às 17:05)

epá acho k ta a ir pra Lx


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 17:10)

Seavoices disse:


> O Sat24 tem imagens espectaculares... Penso que já seja baseado nos resultados do novo satélite lançado no início do ano, não?



Penso que não, são as imagens normais do consórcio Eumetsat. Os vários institutos ou outras entidades europeias sempre tiveram/pagaram imagens deste tipo, só que não as podem pôr na Net. Este site é que é pirata.... alguém que tem acesso às imagens e as coloca online. Infelizmente para nós não deve durar muito.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2007 às 17:31)

O INM colocou o distrito de Lisboa em alerta amarelo, devido á possibilidade de aguaceiros fortes ... mas penso que deve ser de pouca dura!!
AS imagens de radar á pouco mostravam uma zona a castanho e verde escuro a nordeste de Lisboa ... algures no Tejo!!


----------



## Aurélio (19 Set 2007 às 17:34)

Já agora para amanhã, nomeadamente para o fina do dia o Alentejo (todo) vai apanhar também com bastante instabilidade subindo na Sexta para a região Centro do País ....
http://www.westwind.ch/?link=gfsm,http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn,.png,064,124,184,244,304,364,424,484,544,604,664,724,784,844,904,964,1024,1084,1144,1204,1264


----------



## Vince (19 Set 2007 às 17:35)

A célula passou toda a norte daqui, ainda ouvi uns trovões ao longe.
A SE e E há muitos cumulos bonitos a formarem-se e a passarem por aqui, mas fotografia não é compatível com horário laboral 






A grande célula no mar não se consegue ver daqui, apesar de não haver nuvens baixas por aqui, estão ao longe.


----------



## João Soares (19 Set 2007 às 19:16)

Por Gaia, ceu limpo o dia todo....
Temp Maxima: 28,6ºC
Temp Minima: 19,2ºC ( kase noite tropical)
Temp Actual: 22,4ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2007 às 22:23)

Boas,por aqui, céu nublado de manhã e pouco nublado à tarde, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 15.9ºC (a mais baixa deste mês)
Temperatura actual: 18.5ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2007 às 22:35)

Boas por aqui 17,3ºC e 86%HR
Durante a madrugada ocorreu chuva (16,7mm)

E quanto à precipitação, deixem que vos diga; pela imagem de satélite de ontem à noite, estava minimamente à espera que alguma precipitação mais moderada podesse ocorrer.. percorrendo vários modelos, tentando testar a sua precisão a menos de 24h.. uma desilusão a maioria, por exemplo o conhecido GFS dava uma precipitação total de 0,1mm muito longe dos 16,7mm.
O único modelo que acertou, e neste caso em cheio, foi o modelo disponibilizado pela Universidade de Lisboa. 







 Este modelo é dos únicos, que têm tomado em consideração a orografia da ilha, com especial significado para a precipitação orográfica.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Set 2007 às 23:28)

Boa noite pessoal!

Por cá neste momento céu nublado a muito nublado.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 16,9ºC  Tmax - 27,2ºC

Valor actual - 20,2ºC e 58% de Humidade


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2007 às 23:34)

Estremoz: hoje a temperatura variou entre a mínima de 17,6 ºC e a máxima de 26,7 ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Set 2007 às 23:34)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá estão* 18,1 ºC *e céu limpo.
A noite está a ser muito agradável e sem vento.


Abraços !


----------



## Gerofil (19 Set 2007 às 23:47)

Imagem de hoje:




"copyright 2007 EUMETSAT"


----------



## Minho (19 Set 2007 às 23:47)

Em Braga nada apontar, mais um dia de primavera....

Sigo neste momento com 19,9ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 09:38)

bom dia a todos, por aqui amanheceu com nevoeiro, neste momento o ceu encontra se mt nublado, sigo com 19ºC 
p.s. hj já tenho o tlm pra registar fotos e/ou videos, venha ela


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 09:45)

Bom dia a todos !
Por cá, a temperatura mínima foi de *15,0 ºC*.
A manhã está a ser de muita nebulosidade e humidade.
Venha mais uma chuvinha e trovoada hoje !


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (20 Set 2007 às 10:15)

Bom dia. Finalmente por cá um dia de Setembro que começa com sol. Neste momento aqui na Lagoa o céu está a variar entre o nublado e o pouco nublado, e o sol brilha.

Esta noite registei a minima mais baixa do mês.

Tmin de 16,2ºC

Neste momento 16,9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 10:59)

Estremoz: A pressão atmosférica mantem-se estável nos 1019 hPa e existe alguma nebulosidade do tipo alto (1/8). Vamos ver como as coisas vão evoluir a partir da tarde ...


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2007 às 12:25)

bom dia!!!!

Por Gaia, ceu limpo, minima de *19,3ºC* e agora *28,2ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 12:33)

JPS Gaia disse:


> bom dia!!!!
> 
> Por Gaia, ceu limpo, minima de *19,3ºC* e agora *28,2ºC*



Noite quentinha por aí !


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2007 às 13:41)

Estremoz: Continuamos com 1019 hPa de pressão atmosférica; Temperatura de 27,8 ºC. Ligeiro aumento da nebulosidade média.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 19:33)

Neste momento com *22,8 ºC*.
Nebulosidade cada vez maior e humidade a aumentar. 
Sensação de algum calor.
O céu está praticamente todo coberto e a nebulosidade está cada vez mais escura e alaranjada.
Está tudo amarelo/alaranjado na rua !  
Esperemos pelos acontecimentos que se seguem.


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2007 às 19:48)

Por Gaia, ceu com algumas nuvens.... temp maxima: 29,3ºC e temp actual: 24,4ºC


----------



## mocha (20 Set 2007 às 20:06)

nao sei o k se passa mas nao consigo responder no outro topico, nem sequer me aparece a janela
ja avisto relâmpagos para o lado interior


----------



## Henrique (20 Set 2007 às 20:43)

De facto antes do anoitecer o céu parecia ameaçador aqui para os lados de Lisboa/Almada, ainda se espandiu um pouco para oeste mas apenas nuvens altas com alguns mammatus, o centro ja passou ou estará ainda a passar para o norte mais para o interior, enfim mais uma vez so apanhei a traseira da bigorna . Corre uma pequena brisa, a noite está humida e até mais ver 
(Mocha ja vez relampagos? eu daqui nem velos, mas também estou virado para o mar :S)


----------



## João Soares (20 Set 2007 às 22:52)

boas noite, por ca ceu limpo e 21ºC.... ate amanha


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2007 às 22:59)

Depois de três dias um pouco mais frescos, hoje voltamos a ter um dia de Verão.

Extremos de hoje: 12ºC / 26ºC

Céu limpo e ainda 19,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (20 Set 2007 às 23:55)

Por aqui a temperatura já vai nos *16,3 ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 00:10)

Amanhã colocarei os links dos vídeos que fiz.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 00:26)

Bem-vindos ao Outono !
Tivemos uma bela recepção...
Por cá continua a trovoada, mas desta vez silenciosa, com *16,7 ºC*.


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2007 às 09:44)

bom dia a todos, depois do magnifico espetáculo de luzes de ontem, hoje por aqui o ceu encontra se  mt nublado, sigo com 20ºC.
afinal quando começa o Outono? ando com esta dúvida e fui ver ao wikipedia e diz k é dia 23 de setembro...
tb fiz uns videos ontem, como é obvio, assim k tiver tempo ponho aqui


----------



## RMira (21 Set 2007 às 09:50)

mocha disse:


> bom dia a todos, depois do magnifico espetáculo de luzes de ontem, hoje por aqui o ceu encontra se  mt nublado, sigo com 20ºC.
> afinal quando começa o Outono? ando com esta dúvida e fui ver ao wikipedia e diz k é dia 23 de setembro...
> tb fiz uns videos ontem, como é obvio, assim k tiver tempo ponho aqui



Bom dia,

Pelo que tenho lido oficiosamente começa a 21 de Setembro mas oficialmente começa "around" 23 de Setembro devido ao equinócio de Setembro. 

A data de inicio do Outono é entre 21 e 24 de Setembro no equinócio de Outono.


----------



## mocha (21 Set 2007 às 10:20)

obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Vince (21 Set 2007 às 10:21)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Bem-vindos ao Outono !





mocha disse:


> afinal quando começa o Outono? ando com esta dúvida e fui ver ao wikipedia e diz k é dia 23 de setembro...



Sim, o calendário do Forum deste ano não tinha sido actualizado, penso que o Daniel tenha sido induzido em erro pelo Forum, entretanto corrigido. Pedido de desculpas aos enganados.
Este ano o Equinócio de Setembro é no dia 23, às 09:51


----------



## Gerofil (21 Set 2007 às 11:56)

Estremoz: Regime de chuva desde as 11h30, progredindo de Este para Oeste. Pressão de 1020 hPa e temperatura de 19,4 ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2007 às 12:29)

Por aqui, céu nublado, sigo com 23.1ºC, no Algarve nada de festa , tenho que começar a confiar na Euronews foi a única previsão que não dava chuva para Faro e não choveu nem uma pinga, na Euronews tinham uma mancha bem vermelha na zona do Alentejo e Lisboa para a noite de ontem, não tenho a imagem exactamente onde ocorreu chuva e trovoada, já alguns anos que sigo a previsão da Euronews quando eles dão trovoada ou chuva forte é raro não acontecer, é só a minha opinião de um mero amador


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2007 às 12:38)

Boas Amigos!

Depois da tempestade a bonança! Sigo com céu nublado, 55% de humidade e 1018Hpa...

________________________________________________________________________________________________

* [:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]* VISITEM...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 14:26)

Vince disse:


> Sim, o calendário do Forum deste ano não tinha sido actualizado, penso que o Daniel tenha sido induzido em erro pelo Forum, entretanto corrigido. Pedido de desculpas aos enganados.
> Este ano o Equinócio de Setembro é no dia 23, às 09:51



Não, não fui enganado pelo fórum. Só soube hoje desse facto. 
Pensei mesmo que começasse no dia 21 de Setembro.
Sabia que era sempre por volta dos dias 21 / 22 / 23 de Setembro, mas ao certo não sabia.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 14:38)

Olá a todos !
A temperatura mínima de hoje foi de *16,3 ºC*.

Coloco aqui os vídeos da trovoada que ocorreu aqui nos últimos dias.

Desculpem o facto de a imagem não ser de grande qualidade, mas é que de noite com muita humidade no ar, a luz do telemóvel provoca a ilusão de «nevoeiro».


_Trovoada de domingo passado:_ (o minuto 3:50 do 2º vídeo é a melhor parte de todas) 




*...e a trovoada de ontem à noite ! Sem dúvida muito mais intensa !*
No entanto, não parece muito intensa porque nesta altura ainda estava a começar, ainda só tinha chovido um pouco. _
(Não fiz mais vídeos por ter receio de estragar o telemóvel com as descargas eléctricas cada vez mais próximas e intensas)._
O minuto 1:50 do 3º vídeo é a parte mais intensa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2007 às 15:13)

Boas!
Sigo com 27.4ºC, 55% e 1018 Hpa!
_______________________________________________________________

*™[:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]-Outono*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 18:39)

Por cá, a tarde está a ser agradável, mas já se nota uma certa humidade, uma sensação de abafo.
Neste momento estão *21,2 ºC* e o céu está a ficar mais nublado.


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2007 às 19:02)

Por aqui, mais um dia de Verão quente e cheio de sol. Neste momento o céu apresenta algumas nuvens e registo ainda 24,7ºC.

Extremos de hoje: 12,4ºC / 26,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2007 às 19:49)

Boa tarde, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, tive uma maxima de 24,4ºC e tenho agr 17,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Set 2007 às 20:44)

Boa Noite...
Algumas núvens no céu e 20.3ºC

™[:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::] Visitem


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Set 2007 às 21:07)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado, durante a tarde,como estava em Faro, só caiu 3 pingas, em Olhão choveu mais estrada molhada,e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.4ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.6ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.4ºC

Toda a gente comentava na rua que este ano está a ficar mais frio, já cheira a Outono no Algarve


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2007 às 21:37)

Boas, 
Por aqui 17,1ºC céu nublado e 90%HR.
Durante o dia ocorreram aguaceiros fracos.
1023hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2007 às 23:03)

Olá a todos e boa noite ! 

Bem, esta noite está a ser mais fresca. Ainda bem. A partir de agora quero é frio.
Neste momento estão *16,1 ºC*, ou seja, a mínima de hoje já foi batida novamente, portanto já não é de *16,3 ºC* como disse de manhã.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Set 2007 às 23:13)

Boa noite a todos! Tanto ontem como hoje tivemos 2 dias de céu nublado com largos periodos de boas abertas, alguns deles pode-se dizer até que o céu esteve até pouco nublado.

Valores de Ontem: Tmin - 16,2ºC  Tmax - 23,4ºC

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 17,4ºC  Tmax - 27,1ºC

Valor actual - 21,8ºC


----------



## João Soares (21 Set 2007 às 23:18)

POr Gaia,  esta noite esta mesmo muito fresca.... temp actual 15,8ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Set 2007 às 00:24)

Noite traquila pela Mouraria!

18.1ºC

*™[:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]- *Previsões fim de semana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2007 às 00:35)

Aqui ficam umas fotos da trovoada de ontem !
Espero que gostem, pelo menos têm melhor qualidade.
Escolhi as melhores.

Foram tiradas por um Nokia N73 @ 3,2 MP, mas existe o contratempo de à noite as imagens não terem tão boa qualidade, embora tmb sejam razoavelmente boas. 
Não se esqueçam que, apesar de tudo, é um telemóvel e até é muito bom... 
Já agora, também tirei fotos às nebulosidade vertical e convectiva/de origem térmica !
Depois digam o que acharam...

[img=http://aycu34.webshots.com/image/29513/2003172341118429118_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu26.webshots.com/image/28905/2003117111150565728_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/27296/2003161026243161497_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu12.webshots.com/image/29611/2003121781673342765_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29762/2003163417674190556_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu35.webshots.com/image/25754/2003166780147940861_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu32.webshots.com/image/28671/2003130714144875305_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/29802/2003167365498446194_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu06.webshots.com/image/27565/2003199936314875514_rs.jpg]

[img=http://aycu40.webshots.com/image/29119/2003105887270478144_rs.jpg]

Abraços !


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2007 às 09:33)

Boas, por aqui 16,3ºC; 83%HR e 1022hpa
Céu nublado


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2007 às 10:07)

Céu limpo e 17,0ºC.

Mínima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Set 2007 às 18:50)

Boas!
Por aqui algumas núvens principalmente na zona da Serra!

22.5ºC

*™[:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]FURACÕES NA PENINSULA IBERICA*


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2007 às 19:32)

Por Gaia, ceu limpo e tive uma minima de 12,4ºC, maxima de 26,5ªc e neste momento 17,6ºC, esta noite vai ser mesmo fria


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Set 2007 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.5ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Set 2007 às 21:06)

Continua o Verão por aqui e os próximos dias devem ser muito semelhantes. Este Setembro tem sido muito quente, está mesmo a apresentar valores parecidos aos dos passados meses de Agosto e Julho.

Extremos de hoje: 11,9ºC / 25,5ºC

Céu limpo e 20ºC por agora.


----------



## Fil (22 Set 2007 às 21:08)

Boas. Dia de céu limpo com máxima de 22,7ºC e mínima de 12,5ºC, em minha casa. Agora tenho 18,5ºC e 1019 hPa com vento fraco de WSW e céu limpo pois claro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Set 2007 às 22:25)

Boa noite a todos. Hoje por aqui tivemos uma manhã de céu nublado com abertas e uma tarde de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros, por todo o concelho da Lagoa.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 17,2ºC  Tmax 27,8ºC

Valor actual: T 20,4ºC e 78% de Humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Set 2007 às 22:49)

Olá a todos !
Hoje, estive em Évora, até fui ao Kartódromo dar umas voltinhas no circuito.  
Na cidade de Évora, o carro registou uma temperatura máxima de *27,5 ºC* (o I.M. registou *27,8 ºC* no Aeródromo, o que é muito parecido).
No Kartódromo, mais para Oeste, estavam *28,5 ºC* por volta das 16:10h.

Por Moscavide, a temperatura mínima foi de* 14,0 ºC* e a máxima de *26,6 ºC*. 
Agora estão *16,4 ºC* !
A noite deverá ser fresca !


----------



## João Soares (22 Set 2007 às 23:31)

Por Gaia, tive estao 14,9ºC
Mas deve chegar aos 12ºC ou 11ºC

Boa noite!!! ate amanha!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Set 2007 às 23:45)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Mínima de 14 ºC; agora estão 18 ºC.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2007 às 23:56)

Boas por aqui céu nublado, muito associada à depressão (mais em altitude) ao largo da Madeira e de Canárias. Durante o dia não ocorreu precipitação.
No momento 18ºC e 84%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Set 2007 às 00:28)

Boa noite a todos !
Por cá, estão *15,5 ºC *e céu pouco nublado por nuvens passageiras e rápidas.
Devido ao facto de o céu estar pouco nublado, e não só, a temperatura é fresca.
Espero uma temperatura mínima algo simpática.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Set 2007 às 10:34)

Mais uma vez, deixo aqui o registo de algumas temperaturas ridículas, às 8h.
E, se eu tivesse de ser ainda mais rigoroso, colocaria mais umas 10 na lista...  
Tenham atenção porque esta hora nem é a hora em que se registam as temperaturas mais baixas, porque por volta das 6h da manhã estas estações chegam a registar valores cerca de 3 ou 4 ºC mais baixos do que às 8h.
Ainda para mais, se eu tivesse colocado os dados das 6h da manhã, iriam aparecer mais estações com valores ridículos.
Penso que, ao todo, sejam pelo menos 10 estações com dados duvidosos a entrar na lista do I.M.
Quanto à estação de Arouca, há muito que duvido dela porque regista mínimas de* 6 ºC* e máximas de *29 ºC*...


----------



## João Soares (23 Set 2007 às 11:48)

Bom dia!!!!!
Ceu limpo, algum nevoeiro, e a temperatura minima: 12,1ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2007 às 11:58)

Bom dia a todos. Por cá dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros durante a noite. Minima de 18,2ºC 

Neste momento 20,4ºC e78% de humidade


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2007 às 12:02)

Esqueci-me de dizer, mas criei um blog geral, quem quizer que visite.

www.minhoazores.blogspot.com


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Set 2007 às 13:40)

Olá a todos ! 
Por cá, está um dia agradável, com *26,5 ºC* a esta hora e céu limpo com vento fraco.
A temperatura mínima foi de *14,3 ºC*.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2007 às 13:41)

Cá estou eu de novo. Neste momento por aqui, céu muito nublado a tornar-se apenas nublado e já com abertas.

T - 23,2ºC H - 75% - Valores actuais


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2007 às 15:21)

ESTREMOZ: Temperatura actual - 28,1 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1020 hPa.

*Aumento gradual de nebulosidade, com formação de cumulonimbos a Norte (Serra de São Mamede / Portalegre).*

Temperatura mínima de ontem (dia 22, às 05h14) - 14,1 ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2007 às 19:41)

Boa tarde. Neste momento céu muito nublado com probabilidades de vir a chuver em breve.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin 18,2ºC Tmax 25,8ºC

Actual - 24,1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2007 às 20:08)

Boas,por aqui, céu limpo e um belo dia de praia sem vento, melhor que este verão, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 16.1ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.5ºC


----------



## Dan (23 Set 2007 às 20:54)

Céu limpo e 20,3ºC

Mais um dia de Verão por aqui. Provavelmente só lá para 3ª feira é que teremos valores de temperatura próximos daquilo que é normal nesta época do ano.

Extremos do dia: 13,9ºC / 25,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Set 2007 às 21:16)

Boas!
Também penso que apartir de 3ª feira as temperaturas vão descer sensivelmente...

Sigo com 19.1ºC

__________________________________________________

*™ [:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]*


----------



## mocha (24 Set 2007 às 09:55)

bom dia a todos, por aqui a semana começou com ceu limpo, 19ºC


----------



## Kraliv (24 Set 2007 às 10:40)

Boas,


Mínima de 15,9ºC.


Dados das 9.30h:

Temp. 23,8ºC
Humid. 52%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 2,5km/h SSW




Vai chegar aos 32ºC hoje aqui pela _Ravessa_....


----------



## João Soares (24 Set 2007 às 11:13)

Bom dia, tive uma minima de 13,2ºC e agora tenho 19ºC


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2007 às 12:25)

Céu limpo e 22,1ºC

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste mês com 9,0ºC.


----------



## mocha (24 Set 2007 às 15:05)

boas, eu por aqui sigo com uns torridos 29ºC


----------



## squidward (24 Set 2007 às 15:07)

boas!

por aqui céu limpo e com 26ºC.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Set 2007 às 17:32)

Boa tarde a todos, por aqui dia de céu a variar entre o muito nublado e o nublado com boas abertas.

Valores de HOJE: Tmin - 16,2ºC  Tmax - 27,2ºC. Mais um dia quente por cá.

Continuem a visitar o meu blog em www.minhoazores.blogspot.com


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Set 2007 às 20:54)

Mantem-se o céu muito nublado.

Neste momento 21,9ºC  aqui na Lagoa


----------



## Gerofil (24 Set 2007 às 21:18)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): TEmperatura mínima - 16,5 ºC (06h37); Temperatura máxima - 28,6 ºC (15h59); Temperatura actual - 20,7 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1021 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Set 2007 às 21:34)

Boas. Venho deixar os primeiros registos da antiga e da nova estação.

As estações estão distanciadas aprox. 2 km mas a Oregon está mais perto do rio tejo (Moita Centro) e a Davis mais para o interior (Moita - Penteado).

Grande choque logo no primeiro dia de comparação.

Minimas: Oregon 15,8ºC - Davis 13,7ºC

Máximas: Oregon 28,8ºC - Davis 29,7ºC

Quando tiver um tempinho a ver se coloco fotos da Davis instalada.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Set 2007 às 22:04)

Por aqui, agora estão 21ºC e 67% de humidade. Mantem-se céu muito nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2007 às 23:34)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo e um autêntico dia de verão, até com noite tropical e tudo, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 27.2ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.0ºC
Temperatura actual: 23.2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 00:18)

Despeço-me com *17,0 ºC* e céu pouco nublado.

_Extremos de hoje:_ *15,2 ºC* / *30,0 ºC*


Abraços !


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2007 às 09:38)

Tive uma minima de 10,0ºC e agora tenho 14ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Set 2007 às 10:33)

Bom dia a todos, por aqui, manhã de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas rasoaveis, neste momento o sol brilha. Manhã fresquinha com 16,4ºC de minima. Neste momento estão 17ºC e 80% de humidade 

Em Ponta Delgada 21,7ºC e 69%


----------



## mocha (25 Set 2007 às 11:17)

bom dia a todos, ja começa o fresquinho, as 9h aqui marcava 19ºC, mas a sensação de frio era de uns 17ºC ou menos, ja ta a pedir casaco pela manhã
Continuação de ceu limpo


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2007 às 13:12)

Céu com poucas nuvens e 18,3ºC.

Mínima de 8,9ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 15:05)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, a tarde está a ser quente, após uma manhã fresca.
A temperatura mínima registada foi de *13,5 ºC*.

Abraços !


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 16:52)

Sigo com *25,4 ºC* e céu limpo com vento fraco.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (25 Set 2007 às 18:14)

Boas. Por aqui o tempo de todos os dias. Céu muito nublado com excelentes periodos de sol.

Tmin - 16,4ºC  Tmax - 26,8ºC  Valor Actual - 25,8ºC e 57% de humidade


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 18:25)

Olá, novamente !
A temperatura máxima registada hoje, na minha estação meteorológica, foi de *24,9 ºC*.
(Não é engano, é mesmo de *24,9 ºC*, os *25,4 ºC *são no termómetro de mercúrio, que dá valores excelentes, mas neste caso só contei com a estação).


----------



## João Soares (25 Set 2007 às 19:19)

boas!!!!!
Gaia:
Temp maxima: 26,3ºC
Temp actual: 18,1ºC
[esta noite vai ser  vou ter temperaturas mais baixas que 10ºC]


----------



## Fil (25 Set 2007 às 19:26)

Já começa a cheirar a outono 

Hoje as temperaturas baixaram, a mínima em minha casa foi de 9,4ºC e a máxima de 19,4ºC. Agora com o fim da tarde começa a queda acentuada da temperatura, que é de 17,4ºC. Espero para esta noite que aí vem a mínima mais baixa deste mês até ao momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2007 às 20:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 26.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 22.7ºC

e hoje recebi o pluviometro WS9004 da LaCrosse cerca de 29€, bem queria comprar uma estação completa mas o dinheiro não estica
tem alarme para chuva de 1 até 100mm , o único senão é que a sua classe de precisão é de 1 mm e não de 0.1mm.

Fica uma foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 20:48)

Pela região de Lisboa, também já se sente bem o Outono, pelo menos nas mínimas!

Já vou nos 15.9.C, 44% (estranho, aqui não é mto normal uma humidade tão baixa) e 1017 Hpa!

Na TVGaliza alertaram para geadas "febles" em alguns locais do interior!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 20:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 26.5ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
> ...



 Também quero, onde compras-te?


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Set 2007 às 21:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Também quero, onde compras-te?



Comprei em www.elec-devices.com cerca de 29 euros mais os 10 euros para os portes,tudo 39 euros, mas no dia seguinte tens em casa, foto aparece em inches mas o pluviometro vem em mm , se tiveres interessado em comprares manda um e-mail para sales@elec-devices.com foi como eu fiz, é sem fios e tem um alcance até 100 metros.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 21:59)

Noite normal para Setembro.
Temperatura actual de *15,1 ºC* com céu limpo.


----------



## Dan (25 Set 2007 às 22:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pela região de Lisboa, também já se sente bem o Outono, pelo menos nas mínimas!
> 
> Já vou nos 15.9.C, 44% (estranho, aqui não é mto normal uma humidade tão baixa) e 1017 Hpa!
> 
> Na TVGaliza alertaram para geadas "febles" em alguns locais do interior!



Aqui em Portugal também devemos ter as primeiras geadas nos locais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio. É o fim do Verão.

Os valores de temperatura do dia de hoje já estiveram próximos do normal para a época.

Extremos de hoje: 8,9ºC / 21,5ºC

Céu limpo e 14,1ºC por agora.


----------



## Minho (25 Set 2007 às 22:59)

Braga

Fria esta madrugada. Registei uma mínima de 11,8ºC...
Esta noite parece seguir o mesmo caminho, neste momento 16,2ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Set 2007 às 23:34)

Noite fresca por Moscavide.
Temperatura actual de *14,4 ºC*.
O vento está calmo, o que diminui a sensação de frio.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2007 às 23:42)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu nublado 17,7ºC
94%HR e 1020hpa


----------



## Gerofil (25 Set 2007 às 23:44)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): TEmperatura mínima - 14,9 ºC (06h56); Temperatura máxima - 26,1 ºC (16h18); Temperatura actual - 18,8 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1018 hPa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2007 às 23:45)

Por aqui:

Temp: 14.9ºC
Humidade: 44%
Pressão: 1017 Hpa

*Visitem:[:: my new blog :: www.meteorologiapt.blogspot.com ::]- Previsão a prazo para sábado...*


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2007 às 08:41)

bom dia!!!
Tive uma minima de 10,6ºC e agora 13ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2007 às 09:04)

Bom dia a todos !
Manhã fresca por cá, com temperatura mínima de *12,8 ºC*.

A noite foi fria em quase todo o país, mas deixo aqui, novamente, o panorama das estações meteorológicas do I.M.,
às 7h.
Nem vou comentar as que assinalei.


















Trás-os-Montes foi a região mais fria, com todas as estações a dar valores entre os *4 ºC *e os *9 ºC*.


----------



## mocha (26 Set 2007 às 11:41)

ola, bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu com algumas nuvens 19ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2007 às 13:50)

Boas, por aqui ceu nublado e alguns aguaceiros fracos. (2,9mm desde as 0h)
17,7ºC e 92%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2007 às 15:47)

Céu limpo e 19,8ºC por agora.

Mínima de 7,2ºC, a mais baixa deste mês.


----------



## Mago (26 Set 2007 às 16:08)

Céu Limpo
20,1ºC


----------



## Brigantia (26 Set 2007 às 17:44)

Dan disse:


> Céu limpo e 19,8ºC por agora.
> 
> Mínima de 7,2ºC, a mais baixa deste mês.



As mínimas começam a baixar bastante, em minha casa também desceu aos 7,5ºC. Não tarda nada vêm aí as geadas


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2007 às 19:10)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 24.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.2ºC 
Temperatura actual: 22.6ºC


----------



## Dan (26 Set 2007 às 19:19)

Brigantia disse:


> As mínimas começam a baixar bastante, em minha casa também desceu aos 7,5ºC. Não tarda nada vêm aí as geadas



Sim, não deve faltar muito. Na estação meteorologia a mínima ainda foi mais baixa (6,6ºC) e fica no topo de uma colina. Nas depressões os valores de temperatura devem ter sido ainda mais baixos.


Extremos de hoje: 7,2ºC / 20,4ºC


----------



## João Soares (26 Set 2007 às 19:44)

boas, por Gaia tive uma maxima de 24ºC e agora estao 19,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2007 às 20:05)

Registos Hoje:

Máximo Hoje:  28.2 °C às 17:04 
Mínimo Hoje:  14.0 °C às 08:16


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2007 às 20:19)

HotSpot disse:


> Registos Hoje:
> 
> Máximo Hoje:  28.2 °C às 17:04
> Mínimo Hoje:  14.0 °C às 08:16



Olá, HotSpot !
Esses dados já são do Penteado ou continuam a ser da Moita ?

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2007 às 20:26)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, HotSpot !
> Esses dados já são do Penteado ou continuam a ser da Moita ?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Ainda da Moita. No penteado a minima foi de 12,6 ºC


----------



## Skizzo (26 Set 2007 às 20:31)

Olá a todos.

Aqui max: 25,1ºC
Mínima: 12,6ºC


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2007 às 20:48)

Skizzo disse:


> Olá a todos.
> Aqui max: 25,1ºC
> Mínima: 12,6ºC



Olá Skizzo, bem vindo ao Forum. Se te apetecer passa pelo tópico das Apresentações e actualiza a tua localização no Perfil para sabermos de onde reportas os teus dados.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2007 às 21:00)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 14,4 ºC (07h42); Temperatura máxima - 26,8 ºC (16h16); Temperatura actual - 20,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa.
*
Vento moderado de leste por volta das 14h00.*


----------



## Fil (26 Set 2007 às 21:45)

Aqui tive uma mínima semalhante à da estação (coisa rara), com 6,6ºC às 07:26. Por volta das 05:45 cheguei a apanhar 3,5ºC com o termómetro do carro na estrada que vai para Gimonde. A máxima foi de 18,3ºC.

Neste momento a temperatura cai a boa velocidade e é neste momento de 12,7ºC, menos 2,3ºC inferior à temperatura de ontem à mesma hora.

Carrazêda de Ansiães é que já vai numa temperatura algo duvidosa, como é habitual com o cair da noite, 10,6ºC às 20h.



Daniel_Vilao disse:


>



Almada a bombar


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (26 Set 2007 às 22:09)

Boa noite a todos. Excelente dia por aqui com céu quase pouco nublado na Vila da Lagoa. 

Tmin - 19,4ºC Tmax - 27,6ºC


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2007 às 23:49)

Boas, 
Por aqui céu nublado e aguaceiros. 
A máxima hjoe não foi além dos 17,9ºC embora a mínima também não descesse abaixo de 16,5ºC.
Por agora 16,7ºC e 94%HR
1018hpa

No Funchal a história é outra, segundo dados do IM não referem precipitação durante o dia, e as temperaturas indicam noite tropical com temperaturas mínimas de 20,5ºC e máx de 25ºC.

Apesar de existir essa probabilidade as trovoadas não passaram por cá...


----------



## Skizzo (27 Set 2007 às 01:42)

Hoje não vai ser tão frio como ontem estou a ver...
Ainda estão 19,1ºC


----------



## Mago (27 Set 2007 às 01:48)

já estao as noites bem fresquinhas...
12,4ºC


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2007 às 09:34)

bom dia a todos, por aqui ceu limpo, 18ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2007 às 09:40)

Mínimas 27/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 8,0
Moita 12,2
Montijo 12,6
Queluz 12,8
Alhos-Vedros 13,8
Oeiras 14,3
Amadora 14,6
LX-Geofisico 14,7
Portela Sacavem 15,2
LX-Gago 15,6

Almada N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Set 2007 às 09:48)

Olá a todos !
A noite foi fresca, tendo-se registado a mesma temperatura mínima de ontem, de *12,8 ºC*.
Mesmo parecendo que o valor não ia descer tanto, a verdade é que desceu, porque hoje não se formou nebulosidade durante o início da manhã, ao contrário do que aconteceu ontem.
Estamos a ter valores dentro dos padrões normais para Setembro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Set 2007 às 10:49)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui ao contrário do continente, tive uma noite tropical, com uma minima de 21,1ºC ás 6h10 da manhã.

Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado a encoberto aqui na Lagoa, mas ainda não chuveu. Não se vê a Montanha da Lagoa do Fogo pq está encoberta pelas nuvens.

Neste momento registo 21,4ºC


----------



## Kraliv (27 Set 2007 às 11:42)

Bom dia,


Mínima de 15,8ºC esta manhã aqui pelo Alentejo Central.


Dados das 9.00:

Temp. 23,5ºC
Humid. 36%
Pressão 1012hPa
Vento 1,0km/h SW




 cá te espero para regar as couves


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2007 às 12:02)

Céu limpo e 14,3ºC.

Mínima de 5,0ºC esta manhã.


----------



## João Esteves (27 Set 2007 às 16:00)

Boa tarde a todos! Mais uma tarde soalheira com temperaturas bastante agradáveis. Ao que parece, vem aí o que pode ser considerado a primeira "tempestade" de outono. Segundo os registos que possuo, tanto em Lx como no Alentejo, os meses de Outubro e Novembro são sempre ou quase sempre os mais chuvosos. Vamos a ver se se confirma a tradição! 
E já agora uma questão; onde é que vocês arranjam esses meteogramas?

Portela; 26,6ºC / 25% / SW@5 km/h
Nisa; 25,3ºC / 25% / E@calm


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2007 às 16:10)

João Esteves disse:


> Boa tarde a todos! Mais uma tarde soalheira com temperaturas bastante agradáveis. Ao que parece, vem aí o que pode ser considerado a primeira "tempestade" de outono. Segundo os registos que possuo, tanto em Lx como no Alentejo, os meses de Outubro e Novembro são sempre ou quase sempre os mais chuvosos. Vamos a ver se se confirma a tradição!
> *E já agora uma questão; onde é que vocês arranjam esses meteogramas?*
> Portela; 26,6ºC / 25% / SW@5 km/h
> Nisa; 25,3ºC / 25% / E@calm



eu tou me a guiar por este, visto k não entendo mt de modelos
www.freemeteo.com


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:39)

João Esteves disse:


> E já agora uma questão; onde é que vocês arranjam esses meteogramas?



Por exemplo aqui:
http://www.rotasdovento.com/diversos/NOAAlocaisvoo.htm


Penso existirem mais sites mas também não conheço.


----------



## Brigantia (27 Set 2007 às 17:45)

As noites estão cada vez mais frias...
Hoje já baixou a barreira dos 5ºC





Fonte: © IM




Reperem como tem descido nos últimos dias





Fonte: © IM


----------



## Kraliv (27 Set 2007 às 18:18)

mocha disse:


> eu tou me a guiar por este, visto k não entendo mt de modelos
> www.freemeteo.com





Aqui também podes ver/escolher:

http://www.arl.noaa.gov/ready/cmet.html


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2007 às 19:03)

Está a ser o dia mais fresco deste mês.

Extremos de hoje: 5,0ºC / 18,5ºC

Céu limpo e 16,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2007 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui céu nublado.
Durante o dia ocorreram aguaceiros, desde as 0h um total de 14,5mm.
No momento: 16,6ºC
89%HR
1015hpa

Máx. 18ºC
Min. 15,3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2007 às 20:45)

Máximas 27/SET (Lisboa):

Moita 28,6
Montijo 28,4
Alhos-Vedros 28,2
LX-Gago 28,0
Oeiras 27,8
LX-Geofisico 27,5
Portela Sacavem 26,6
Amadora 26,3
Queluz 24,5
Sintra/Granja 24,4

Almada N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais

Acho eu que máximas como estas já não vamos ter este ano


----------



## João Soares (27 Set 2007 às 20:49)

Boas por Gaia tive uma maxima de 23,1ºC e agora vou com 17,6ºC
Esta noite vai ser fria


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2007 às 22:37)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo, registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 25.0ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.4ºC
Temperatura actual: 18.8ºC


----------



## Fil (27 Set 2007 às 22:53)

Boas. Efectivamente hoje foi um dia frescote, tive mínima de 6,0ºC em minha casa, mas na estação do IM foi de 4,4ºC. Numa estrada por onde passei às 5:40 o termómetro do meu carro mediu 2,5ºC. Já a máxima foi de 17,3ºC.

Hoje ao passar numa rua dei com este carvalho:





Curiosamente os outros carvalhos da mesma rua estavam completamente verdes.

Neste momento 11,0ºC e a próxima madrugada pode voltar a ser mais fria do que a anterior.


----------



## Minho (27 Set 2007 às 23:04)

Boas notícias que vêm de Bragança 

No ano passado o Outono demorou a chegar, lembram-se?

Aqui por Braga foi um pouco ao contrário o dia mais frio foi o de terça-feira. Hoje registei um máxima de 24,5 e mínima de 13,3ºc


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Set 2007 às 23:17)

Boa noite a todos. Depois de uma manhã cinzenta e com alguns aguaceiros moderados aqui na Lagoa, tivemos uma tarde de bastante sol e algum calor.

Valores de Hoje: Tmin - 20,7ºC  Tmax - 25,6ºC Hmin - 78% Hmax - 90%


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2007 às 23:50)

ESTREMOZ (dados de hoje): Temperatura mínima - 16,3 ºC (07h44); Temperatura máxima - 26,8 ºC (15h59); Temperatura actual - 17,9 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1011 hPa.

*Notável descida da pressão atmosférica de ontem para hoje.*


----------



## Skizzo (28 Set 2007 às 00:34)

Boas, aki no Porto:

Máxima: 24,7ºC

temperatura actual: 16,7ºC. Vai ser uma noite mas amena do que nos dias anteriores.

Vocês colocam a temperatura mínima do dia anterior certo? Pk é impossível saber a mínima até de madrugada


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2007 às 09:09)

Mínimas 28/SET (Lisboa):

Sintra/Granja 7,0
Moita 11,8
Montijo 12,0
Queluz 12,1
Amadora 13,4
Alhos-Vedros 13,6
Oeiras 14,4
LX-Gago 14,7
Portela Sacavem 14,8
LX-Geofisico 15,1

Almada N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 10:00)

bom dia a todos, pra n variar desde ja desejo um bom fim de semana a todos
por aqui hoje o ceu encontra se limpo, 18ºC


----------



## Kraliv (28 Set 2007 às 10:27)

Bom dia,



Céu limpo aqui pela _Ravessa_ com temperatura mínima de 14.3ºC esta manhã.


Dados da 9.30h:

Temp.18.4ºC
Humid. 44%
Pressão 1010hPa
Vento 10.4 NE




Bom fim de semana e que vença o Glorioso


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 10:34)

Kraliv disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Deus te oiça


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Set 2007 às 10:34)

Bom dia! Por aqui céu nublado com excelentes abertas. 

Tmin - 17,4º

Actual - 17,6ºC e 85% de Hr


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2007 às 11:17)

Algumas nuvens altas e 12,2ºC




Mínima de 6,2ºC.


----------



## Dan (28 Set 2007 às 13:50)

Céu quase totalmente limpo e 16,3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2007 às 14:55)

Boa tarde a todos !
Por cá, a noite foi fresca, registando-se *11,9 ºC *de temperatura mínima, por volta das 7:20h.
Agora, o céu está limpo e o carro marcava *27,5 ºC*.
Quando chegar a casa irei ver a temperatura máxima registada na estação.

Abraços !


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2007 às 15:10)

Aqui pela zona de Lisboa acabou a Nortada e o vento virou para Oeste.

Ao mesmo tempo as temperaturas começam a descer...


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2007 às 16:05)

por aqui ceu limpo, 23ºC


----------



## Brigantia (28 Set 2007 às 17:32)

Boas, hoje mínima de 6ºC
Como ainda não estou em casa não sei a temperatura actual mas o céu encontra-se limpo...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2007 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado de manhã ainda caiu umas pingas mas nada significante, tarde pouco nublado e agora está parcialmente nublado, registei as seguintes temperatras:

Temperatura Máxima: 22.7ºC
Temperatura mínima: 14.8ºC
Temperatura actual: 19.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2007 às 19:51)

Por Gaia, tive uma minima de 14,6ºC e uma maxima de 24,5ºC por agora ja vou com 16,5ºC


----------



## Skizzo (28 Set 2007 às 19:57)

Tempo no Porto (centro)

Max: 26.0ºC
Min: 15.6ºC

temperatura actual: 18,1ºC

o céu esteve limpo, agora as núvens estão a aparecer.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2007 às 20:04)

Máximas 28/SET (Lisboa):

Montijo 25,8
Alhos-Vedros 25,3
LX-Gago 24,7
Oeiras 24,7
Moita 24,4
Portela Sacavem 24,3
Amadora 23,7
LX-Geofisico 23,7
Sintra/Granja 22,4
Queluz 22,2

Almada N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Set 2007 às 21:49)

Meus amigos do forum! Agora que o mes de outubro está a chegar, aqui pela Lagoa as tardes quentes continuam. Dia de Céu nublado com excelentes abertas, agora para a noite carregou mais o céu, encontrando-se agora muito nublado com possibilidade de Aguaceiros.
Valores de Hoje:

Tmin - 17,4ºC   Tmax - 27ºC 

Actual 

22,5ºC  e 78% de Humidade


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2007 às 21:57)

Por aqui o céu está pouco nublado, nevoeiro na serra!
Temp: 15.2ºC
Humid: 47%
Pressão: 1011 Hpa...

Venha a chubinha!!!


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2007 às 23:05)

Boas,
Por aqui uma manhã de ceu nublado e a tarde de ceu limpo e sol!!
min. de 14,7ºC e max. 22,6ºC
no momento: 17ºC e 85%HR
1015hpa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2007 às 23:20)

Despeço-me com céu pouco nublado...
Temp: 15.4ºC
Humidade: 44%
Pressão: 1011Hpa...

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2007 às 10:17)

Por aqui no Norte da Madeira 20,8ºC e 81%HR
1014hpa e céu nublado


----------



## Brigantia (29 Set 2007 às 10:57)

Boas, hoje mínima de 9,8ºC e neste momento céu já se encontra encoberto.


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2007 às 12:15)

Bom  dia!!!!
Tive uma minima de 15,1ºC e agora 20,2ºC


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2007 às 13:50)

Céu nublado e 13,5ºC. 

Mínima de 8,4ºC.

De manhã ainda caíram umas gotas.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2007 às 14:39)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima - 15,5 ºC; Temperatura actual - 22,0 ºC.

*Céu encoberto por nebulosidade do tipo médio; vento fraco a moderado de Sul.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Set 2007 às 15:51)

Por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas e aguaceiros em geral fracos na Vila da Lagoa, mais moderados na zona leste do concelho e nas terras altas. Algum vento

Tmin - 17,9ºC Á momentos 24ºC


----------



## Minho (29 Set 2007 às 16:49)

Melgaço,

Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco.... Temp. 16,7ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (29 Set 2007 às 17:06)

Pelo Porto registo neste momento 17,1ºC 93%hr e vento a soprar moderado com algumas rajadas...Neste momento não chove mas tambem nao tarda..! A ver como corre a madrugada que se adivinha bastante chuvosa!
Atenção ao vento...


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2007 às 17:49)

Boas,
Por aqui ceu pouco nublado e 23,8ºC, 67%HR
1014hpa
Durante o dia o ceu esteve pouco nublado e não ocorreu precipitação, pelo contrário o Funchal com o tempo de Sudoeste teve aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2007 às 19:41)

Lá se passou o dia sem chuva, apenas algumas gotas de amanhã e também à tarde.




Extremos do dia: 8,4ºC / 16,5ºC

Neste momento: céu nublado e 13,8ºC.


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2007 às 20:46)

Por ca, tenho 17ºC e ainda chove desde as 16h


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2007 às 21:18)

Boas, por aqui, nada de chuva, céu nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.5ºC
Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 20.8ºC

Um empate quem ganha é o Porto, o ano passado ganhou o Sporting e no dia a seguir houve inundações no Algarve, mais um empate do meu Benfica


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2007 às 21:41)

A temp esta a subir!

17.5ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Set 2007 às 21:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, nada de chuva, céu nublado e registei as seguintes temperaturas:
> 
> Temperatura Máxima: 23.5ºC
> Temperatura mínima: 17.2ºC
> ...



Enfim! O norte domina!

PS: Sou benfiquista!


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2007 às 22:58)

Boas,
por aqui ceu nublado com 19,6ºC e 87%HR
1016hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Set 2007 às 23:07)

Boa noite, por aqui noite de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros. 

Valores de Hoje:
 Tmin - 17,9ºC   Tmax - 25ºC


Actual - 19,5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2007 às 23:38)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui tudo muito calmo!! nem uma pinga ate agora, nada k nao se previa para esta zona ate ao momento!!

Temp_actual: 22.0

Ceu muito nublado e vento fraco!

A aguardar a festa das proximas horas e dias


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2007 às 00:27)

Olá a todos !
Estou com *17,3 ºC* e com chuva, por momentos.
A precipitação acumulada durante o dia 29, ontem, foi de 8 mm, segundo o meu pluviómetro.  
Hoje, dia 30, espero mais chuva.
Logo direi qual foi a precipitação acumulada.

Abraços !


----------



## Skizzo (30 Set 2007 às 04:39)

céu nublado, madrugada amena

temperatura actual: 19,4ºC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Set 2007 às 12:19)

Olá amigos! Acabo de acordar com um dia bastante cinzento, mas pelo que vejo já não chove há algumas horas, pois a rua está completamente seca...

Temp: 21.4ºC
Humidade: 64%
Pressão: 1013 Hpa


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2007 às 12:52)

Céu nublado e 15,2ºC. Durante a manhã sucederam-se alguns aguaceiros.

Mínima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2007 às 15:22)

Alandroal (Alentejo Central): Temperatura mínima de 17,0 ºC e chuva desde as 23h00 de ontem até às 12h00 de hoje.

*Após a passagem do sistema frontal espera-se algumas abertas durante a tarde, algum sol e a passagem a regime de aguaceiros, com possibilidade de algumas trovoadas.*

Nada que não seja absolutamente normal para esta época do ano (Início do Outono).


----------



## ACalado (30 Set 2007 às 18:37)

boas por aqui após um dia inteiro a chover aparecem as primeiras abertas consequentes da passagem da frente.
temp 15.4ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2007 às 18:39)

Olá a todos !
Por cá, em Moscavide, registaram-se *29 mm* de pluviosidade, mas choveu com uma intensidade enorme entre as 7h e as 8h da manhã.
A amplitude térmica foi, hoje, bastante fraca.

_Registos de hoje:_

Temperatura Mínima: *17,0 ºC*
Temperatura Máxima: *22,0 ºC*
Temperatura Actual: *19,5 ºC*


----------



## João Soares (30 Set 2007 às 19:18)

Boa tarde, malta!!!!

Por Gaia, tive aguaceiros durante a noite e pela tarde teve ceu encoberto com algum sol a vista, registei 10mm

Registos de temperatura:
Temp. minima: *16,2ºC*
Temp. Maxima: *20,6ºC*
Temp. Actual: *18,8ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Set 2007 às 20:48)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com aguaceiros fraquinhos e acabei o mês com uma noite tropical:

Temperatura Máxima: 23.9ºC
Temperatura mínima: 20.2ºC
Temperatura actual: 21.3ºC


----------



## HotSpot (30 Set 2007 às 21:42)

*Mínimas 29/SET (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 14,0
Queluz 15,4
Amadora 15,9
Portela Sacavem 16,3
Montijo 16,4
LX-Gago 16,6
LX-Geofisico 16,6
Moita 16,9
Alhos-Vedros 17,1
Oeiras 17,3

Almada N/D

*Máximas 29/SET (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros 24,6
Moita 23,3
Montijo 23,2
Queluz 22,2
LX-Gago 21,5
LX-Geofisico 21,3
Portela Sacavem 21,2
Sintra/Granja 21,0
Oeiras 20,7
Amadora 20,3

Almada N/D

*Mínimas 30/SET (Lisboa):*

Sintra/Granja 17,0
Amadora 17,8
Oeiras 17,8
LX-Geofisico 18,0
Queluz 18,0
LX-Gago 18,1
Montijo 18,2
Portela Sacavem 18,2
Alhos-Vedros 18,8
Moita 18,9

Almada N/D

*Máximas 30/SET (Lisboa):*

Alhos-Vedros 23,0
Queluz 22,7
Montijo 22,4
Sintra/Granja 22,0
Moita 21,9
Portela Sacavem 21,3
LX-Gago 21,1
LX-Geofisico 21,0
Oeiras 20,3
Amadora 20,1

Almada N/D

Fontes:
ogimet.com * meteoclimatic.com * wunderground.com * Páginas Pessoais


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Set 2007 às 23:45)

Boa noite a todos! Por aqui tempo bem melhor que no continente. Aqui na Lagoa, dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros relativamente fracos alguns um pouco mais moderados e algumas boas abertas durante a tarde.

Valores de Hoje:
Tmin - 17,4ºC  Tmax - 24,6ºC

Valores Actuais:
T - 18,9ºC Hr - 70%


----------



## Skizzo (17 Out 2007 às 19:31)

O resumo do mês de Setembro já está disponível no site da meteo.pt


----------

